# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Rocky's taxi and tour service

## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Welcome to the land called paradise!!!.

In my many years of serving in the Tourist industry, I heard visitors calling Jamaica the land of paradise, if people are telling me this for over 25 years, there must be some truth about it.

Jamaica is one of the most beautiful country in the world, it is so , because of the people, the warm weather, and the beautiful beaches.

Planning a vacation?, getting married? or just taking a cruise, come to paradise, you cant be wrong.

On your trip to Jamaica you will need a safe reliable and economical source of transportation to take you around.

ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOUR SERVICE is safe, reliable, and economical, we have over 25 years of experience in providing transportation for tourist in Jamaica.
Our vehicles are fully air condition and fully insured to carry tourist.

We based in Negril, but provides transportation throughout Jamaica. We provide transportation for airport transfers, site seeing tours,  shopping trips,  wedding trips and excursions.

Contact us by calling us @ 1-876-370-7915, or e-mail rockystours@yahoo.com,
http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/   TESTIMONIALShttp://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserR...oxroy.lawrence

----------


## Paul Meredith

We have used Rocky on numerous occasions, he is great, dependable, safe, affordable, nice vehicles & very Friendy. Rocky is very knowledgeable of the Island wheather going from point A to point B or if you would like to see the "not so touristy" parts of Jamaica! We will be back to Jamaica &we WILL call ROCKY for all of our transportation needs.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Paul, thanks for using ROCKY'S TOURS over the years and still using us to satisfy all your transportation needs whenever you comes to Jamaica.
I will continue to upgrade my service, making it more and more comfortable for my clients, so that they can be more satisfy that they are getting what
they have paid for. Thanks again my friend, I hope to provide transportation service to you for many more years to come.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We at Rocky's Tours also offer free cell-phone use to clients who need to make international and local calls,
you might need to call your family or friends back home, and also to call locally. Tell Rocky about your 
cell-phone needs I will take care of that for you.

----------


## Kaye

Rocky, you are the best! See you on my next visit...every time!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Kaye my friend, welcome back, yes we miss you but I know that you will be back in Jamaica soon, cant wait to see you again.

----------


## nokashformobay

If your looking for a ride from the airport to your hotel call Rocky or if your looking to do a little sight seeing call on Rocky, He'll show you a good time.
I've used Rocky several times and he's always on time with a smile from ear to ear

See you in a few week's Rocky :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Please remember that we at Rocky's Tours offers free cell-phone use to our clients who book round trip transportation with us,
you will only need to add minutes to this phone and will be able to call locally and internationally, if you need this phone please 
 make your request during booking your transfer, and I will bring it with me to the airport upon your arrival.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The beach in Negril is much better than that of treasure-beach.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

These are my friends checking out the jerk chicken at border jerk. Border jerk is a jerk center located at the border between Hanover and Westmoreland

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Looking forward to seeing you on Wednesday.  4 more days...

Respect,

Weathermon & Mi Lady

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Hey, Rocky, where is this Border Jerk place?

Weathermon

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Weatherman, the border jerk is if you where to use the other rout coming from Montego Bay to Negril, it is on the way between Mo Bay and Savana la mar.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## Jamaica Joleen

HI ROCKY!!
Sorry I haven't posted sooner.  My husband Glen and I and 3 other couples used you in February for round trip transportation from MBJ to Bar B Barn and then for a day trip to Mayfield Falls.  You really run a nice business.  
We have our next trip booked for the 1st week in March and will be contacting you when we get closer to the dates to set up a day trip or 2 while we are there.  
I hope all is going well for you.
Joleen

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Joleen, nice to hers from you again. I am doing bigger and better business now, I have a bigger and more comfortable bus now,
so you will be able to spread out more and enjoy the ride. Thanks for calling on me again, see you in March, take care until then.

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

It was good seeing you again Rocky.  You can always be relied on to provide the best of service.  

See you next reach...soon come!

Weathermon & Mi Lady

----------


## Spiff

See you again on November  29th.  Thanks for taking us to the Pelican Bar!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Weatherman, nice to know that you got home safe and sound. Thanks for the compliments, I will always do my best
to provide the highest quality service to my clients, see you again soon.

Rocky.

----------


## rustedduck

Just used Rocky for airport transportation last week.  We were delayed
2 hours in customs.  What a relief to see him, with red stripes when we finally got out.

Very professional with nice equipment.  Also had a phone waiting, and made several
stops enroute.....Thanks Rocky !

Penn & Laura Kelley

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Welcome back Weatherman, see you at the airport on Wednesday.

----------


## Riddum King

See you Monday...Stephen & Susan.

----------


## Jasmin70

See you Thursday Rocky.  -- Anita

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks Anita, looking forward to seeing you.  Rocky.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

As the #1 Tour operator  in Negril, I would like to introduce a special tour package,
this tour will be on a Thursday when the tour sites are not so busy.

This idea came to me, because of numerous requests from visitors to Jamaica,
people are requesting that I do a plan day tour, where I pickup from various hotels in 
Negril.

This tour will be called Rocky Thursday. I will take you from your hotel in Negril, to the YS water falls, Black River safari, and  to the Pelican Bar which are located on the South coast of Jamaica. 

This Rocky Thursday day trip will be from a minimum of 4 persons up, and the cost will be more affordable, a drink for each client, and and food will be included in the 
price. If you like this idea, please give me some likes.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

So is Rocky affiliated with Juta?

----------


## Bnewb

> So is Rocky affiliated with Juta?


Rocky is Juta certified.

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Only eight more days.  Looking forward to seeing your smiling face on Christmas!!!!!!

Weathermon & Mi Lady

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Mi Lady and I will see you in 2 days or so. Have a Merry one!! Until then...

Weathermon and Mi lady

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

''BY POPULAR DEMAND''

I have now officially launch the ROCKY THURSDAY special day trip, it will be a fun trip, and will be on every Thursday starting from  Thursday the 5th 
of January 2012. Please view my website @ http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/index.html for more information.  For booking, please complete 
the contact form provided.

----------


## Orchid

Hi Rocky...see you on February 6th!!!!!  Thanks for all your help in arranging the ride.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

It was a great day yesterday,  the Rocky Thursday special has started off officially, I had 6
clients in a very short notice, we went to the Black River Safari, the YS falls and the Pelican Bar
as plan. Join us on facebook where they will display highlight of the trip.

----------


## CarrieBean

Thanks again, Rocky.  Always a pleasure.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thank you Carrie for always using Rocky's Tours for all your transportation needs while in Jamaica,
I will do my very best to keep this company as reliable, safe and comfortable as it always been.
Take care, see you next year.

----------


## Jamaica Joleen



----------


## Jbizek

Love it!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Getting cold at home? well Jamaica is the place to be. Even when the it is the winter season here, we are enjoying an 80 degrees temperature,
we still use air condition in  our cars, and in our homes. The water in the Caribbean sea is still and warm, the beaches are beautiful, especially the 
7 miles beach in Negril, our tropical fruits are in season, and our crops still grow. It is a good life, come join us in paradise, even for a few days,
come and enjoy the beauty of Jamaica with us and live longer, YA MOM.

----------


## deanna

We are staying @ Breezes Grand in March, can I call you for taxi service for dinner or whereever we need to go in Negril or do you only do excursions and airport pick ups?

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Yes you can call me to do any trips you want to do while in Jamaica. I will satisfy all your transportation needs
while in Jamaica. NO PROBLEM MON.

----------


## Jbizek

I read your thread every day and your Jamicanme homesick. July can't come soon enough!

----------


## deanna

Great! I'm actually going to email  you now to set up a trip to mayfield falls. See you soon!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks my friends, I can see that I am touching some souls. I am always a good influence, trust me.

----------


## Jbizek

Always Rocky!

----------


## Jbizek

Thought it was time to add my own report on Rocky's services. We've used Rocky twice. The first was back in Aug 10. Read about him here on the old boards. We had already booked transport from the airport through Orbitz but we used Rocky during our stay. 
 But our second time with Rocky was when he sealed the deal to ALWAYS be our driver whenever we're in Jamaica. Our kids had requested a cruise for our family vacation, well of course I had to find us one that took us to Jamaica, as soon as our cruise was booked I contacted Rocky to see if he would pick us up and take us to Negril for the day. Of course he said No Problem! It could have been a disaster, silly me first told him the wrong day we were going to be in port. Found this out the day we boarded the ship. A minor freak out and hurried emails Rocky assured me again No Problem! Two days at sea and I wake up to see my beloved Jamaica out our window! Kids are stoked! Problem number 2 arises, we didn't know were to go to meet up! Doh! So we start walking to all the red plates and no sign of him! Of course the drivers start trying to get us in their cabs, more than a few try and convince me that their Rocky HA!. The husband starts to panic, a port employee see's our confusion and comes over. I tell him what's up and he immediately is skeptical. We can tell he thinks we've booked with some stranger and that we're clueless and are about to be robbed. I assure him we know Rocky and pass along Rocky's number. We had drawn quite the crowd of port employees at this point. They finally get Rocky on the phone, and instead of telling us were to go have him come through the area were all the taxis are. We wait what seems like forever I see Rocky's smiling face! I immediately run up and give him a hug and tell the Port guys This is OUR guy! LOL to make a long story short we had a great day, got to ride in his awesome new bus. Rocky won my allegiance that day and he is our forever driver.

----------


## Lady Jane

Rocky, check your email

----------


## deanna

see ya soon Rocky!

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Hey, Rocky: Helen and I will be returning June 9 for a week with our Granddaughter. You ready for us???

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

I am always ready for you Weatherman, glad to know that I will be seeing your granddaughter. June is only 4 months away, soon come.
Rocky.

----------


## Negrilian99

Just to 2nd everyones emotion here....... rocky IS the best. Never a let down and ALWAYS an affordable rate.  Cant wait to see you on my next trip!!!

----------


## upsetter

Big up, Rocky!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks to Negril.com for creating this opportunity for Rocky's Tours to be what it is now.
I Roxroy Lawrence have assisted Rob in terms of transportation when he came to Jamaica
back in 1992 with the idea to create the Negril.com website, he made me to be the first
Taxi driver to be on that websits, which was the first made in Jamaica. I made the name
Rocky's Taxi Service, which I built my reputation from there. I have built a website two
years ago called Rocky's Tours, so I am the same person, whether you are referring to
Rocky's Tours, Rocky's Taxi service, or Rocky's Taxi and Tour Service, YEA MON.

----------


## Orchid

Hi Rocky...just want to thank you for the excellent ride to and from the airport...you were there waiting for us with a big smile...and a couple of red stripes.  I really appreciatie that you were there on time for the trip back to the airport...even though I know you had to make some changes to your schedule that morning.  Nice!  I will be contacting you for my next trip for sure!  Thanks very much Rocky!!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The beach in Negril is much nicer than that of treasure beach.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

I do best what I know best, and that is to provide best quality service to my clients, and to do good to those people around me.Thank you for acknowledging that.

----------


## upsetter

Rocky, rather than repeating the same stuff(I get it...it's a bump to keep you on the main page)...why not share stories?  Or advice on happenings in Negril?  Or the weather?

----------


## mn negril fan

Rocky, That would be a great idea. Share some news or stories about Negril

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

All right, so I am getting some attention. I am a person that takes advise, so I will do just what you, my viewers are saying.

----------


## Jbizek

I agree! I'd love to hear some tales!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

BIG BIG celebration at Peter Tosh memorial plot today. Tell you more  about it later.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

It will be an annual  event on the 27th of February each year, starting from February 2011, when people of Belmont, the birth place
of Peter Tosh, and people from all over the world comes together to celebrate his birthday, and to show respect to his great work
in helping reggae music to get the recognition that it has, today.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

I am thinking of fixing my air-conditioning in my room, it is warm out here, can you imagine? you over there in the cold.
Come in from the cold, come into this life, even for a week.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

In case of one of my drivers pick you up at the airport, and you pay for the round trip, then on your return another driver
pick you up for the airport, please tell him that have already pay for round trip on your arrival, instead of paying again,I
will then have to go to western union to make the refund, that can be very time consuming.

----------


## Clarity

I really like these new updates Rocky!
I would love to attend the Peter Tosh memorial someday. :Smile: 
-Daisy

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Ya mon, meeting the people is always nice, that is why I love my job.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Missing the real spring break times when everyone could make some good money, use to look forward to that.

----------


## Rastaron

hey rocky what are your rates for rt mobay to negril for 4 people, what about negril to appleton rum tour

----------


## Jbizek

> Missing the real spring break times when everyone could make some good money, use to look forward to that.



 Rocky, sorry to hear Spring Break isn't what it used to be. Do you think it's airline prices? I can't understand why Mexico seems to be SB destination of choice. It's so dangerous and dirty, in my opinion anyway. Besides the high season what is the busiest time in Negril? Summer, Spring or Fall?
 Looking forward to see your smiling face July 1st. Soon Come!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

I really dont know the reason for the spring break, I think that the  requirement of  passport to come to Jamaica has plaid a major roll.
The busiest time in Jamaica is the winter season, no doubt about that. Cant wait to see you too.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

I just want to take this moment to say thanks to my clients who have supported me on the Rocky Thursdays, last Thursday was also a great success.
Thank you all for supporting a worthy cause. Please pray for me that it will get even more successful.

----------


## Lady Jane

See you tomorrow Rocky!!!!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Rastaran, juse saw your post. The for 4 persons from the MBJ airport to Negril is $140us total for round trip.
Appleton rum factory is a good tour to do, you can combine it with the YS waterfalls, or the Black river safari.

----------


## Rastaron

how much for the appleton tour with you and what all included

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Here is the link to my website, please click on tours and excursion and you will see all attractions including prices.  http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/

----------


## Jbizek

Rocky, I wrote on your guest book and my entry was to long and it kicked me off and banned me for life as a spammer, hahaha! Ive always been told I talk to much and your guest book confirmed that!

----------


## deanna

See you NEXT saturday Rocky!

----------


## tfw73

> Rocky, I wrote on your guest book and my entry was to long and it kicked me off and banned me for life as a spammer, hahaha! Ive always been told I talk to much and your guest book confirmed that!


What???  LOL!  Priceless!

----------


## Jbizek

> What???  LOL!  Priceless!


 I know! I wanted to tell the story of when Rocky picked us up in MBJ when the whole family was with on a cruise, we were unsure where to meet him and had a crazy time trying to hook up with him. Luckily we managed to hook up when some Port employees called him on the phone, but it was a mess! The Port people were concerned we had hooked up with a scammer even though I kept telling them he had been our driver on a previous trip. When I finally saw Rocky, I walked up to him and hugged him and told the port employees This Is Our Guy!! LOL 
 Rocky won our business forever after that near fiasco!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Is that story true? that worth a laugh for sure, they should not do that, I wanted to read that post. Speaking of how they
kick you off my guest book.

Hi Jbizek, I remember that story of when they gave you a hard time to find me at the cruise ship, they where trying to take
the business for themselves.

----------


## Jbizek

> Is that story true? that worth a laugh for sure, they should not do that, I wanted to read that post. Speaking of how they
> kick you off my guest book.
> 
> Hi Jbizek, I remember that story of when they gave you a hard time to find me at the cruise ship, they where trying to take
> the business for themselves.


 Tis true Rocky, I wrote up a long post on your guest book about the Cruise ship incident and when I pushed post it said my post was to long so I must be a spammer and it banned me for life! lol

 And your so right about the transport people at the docks, they were not listening to me at all! I felt very disrespected by them, I kept telling them we had used your services before but it's like they did not hear me! I have never been so relieved as when I saw you walking up!! My boys were excited to meet you and there was no way I was going to settle for anyone but Rocky! You had driven all the way up from Negril to get us! I think the funniest part was when we first were looking for you we found 5 other "Rocky's", lol. 
 You won my heart that day! One question I have about that day is did they make you pay something extra? I know we had to wait for you to bring the van through the gate, how much did they charge you for that?

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

I was sopped to pay they said, so I went to the office, but I sow no one there, I waited but they did not come on time so I left, they thought I paid, and let me in.
The security was the problem, he is always disrespectful to people. The President of JUTA was there at the time, and spoke to him that is why he back off.

----------


## Jbizek

Wow! So there was a lot more to the story that I didn't know about! I'm just very happy to see you that day! Wenweremsurrounded by all these people and they just would not listen to me. The president of Juta? Wow! It all worked out and thrilled you didn't have to pay them anything! You won my heart that day sir! Yes indeed! Looking forward to catching up with you gain in July!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Looking forward to seeing you again, July is not too far away.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Alfred was a hard working man, he was my friend because of his hard working attitude I really miss him.

----------


## Jbizek

I'm so sorry about Alfred. Stay safe Rocky, I'll see you in 3 months!

----------


## deanna

Rocky it was a pleasure to meet you last Saturday! ( you picked my mother and I up at Breezes Grand & The Seastar)
See you in May~ Deanna

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi JBizek, that sounds great, are you coming on the ship this time again?, looking forward to seeing you again.
Take care of yourself, see you in 3 months.

Hi Deanna, thanks for using Rocky's Tours for your source of transportation, I hope that you where satisfy with the service 
we offer, and I look forward to provide transportation for you and your party whenever you cones to Jamaica.

----------


## Jbizek

No way Rocky, flying in July 1st and staying till July 15th!!!! Do you have cell phones for rent?

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Yes I have cell phone you can use while you are here. Like to make my friends happy.

----------


## Jbizek

Most excellent Rocky! Can't wait, in a couple of months I'll be contacting you to hammer out the details! Stay safe my friend!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks my friend,  looking forward to seeing you. Today is the funeral for Alfred, sad day it is, a men with great potential just been cut down like that.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The holiday vibes is nice, people are happy. I went to Ocho Rios today, and along the way I saw that every little
beach area, every town area was buzzing with activities. Great vibes mon, no wonder Jamaica was voted one of the 
happiest country in the world.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Please remember to sign up for the Rocky Thursday special, it is this and every Thursday, you can sign up ahead of time, so that I can know how many bookings I have for each Thursday, this is good to know, because it have to be 4 and over to make the trip worth while.
http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Now the Easter holidays are over, we are looking forward to the summer festivals season, the ATI in Negril, also the 50th year anniversary of Jamaica's 
independence from England. This will be a big week in Negril, it would be nice to have you our friends, to come and join us in this memorable event.
YA MON.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The big talk in Negril is about Ivna's restaurant at Catch a falling star, one client told me that if I take my wife there, she will love me for the rest of the wear. wish she could love me for longer.

----------


## tfw73

We're looking forward to our Thursday tour on July 5th!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

I have 6 persons booked for that day, so the tour is definitely on. Which hotel will you be staying?.

----------


## Jbizek

> I have 6 persons booked for that day, so the tour is definitely on. Which hotel will you be staying?.


We're at Country Country.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks Jean, see you then.

----------


## booger

> Raining in Jamaica is no problem, the Sun will shine in the morning, then rain in the mid afternoon,
> then Sunshine again later in the day, you will still have time to have fun. Even when it rains, it does
>  not over the whole Island at once, it could be raining in Montego Bay, and not in Negril, or even on
> the Norman Manley boulevard, and not in down town Negril, see there will still be Sun, so come and have
> some fun.


Well said........

----------


## Jbizek

> Raining in Jamaica is no problem, the Sun will shine in the morning, then rain in the mid afternoon,
> then Sunshine again later in the day, you will still have time to have fun. Even when it rains, it does
>  not over the whole Island at once, it could be raining in Montego Bay, and not in Negril, or even on
> the Norman Manley boulevard, and not in down town Negril, see there will still be Sun, so come and have
> some fun.


 I love the rain in Negril, many fun memories were made when we saw the clouds rolling in. Can't wait to see you Rocky!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

I see that the countdown is going on, cant wait to see you my friend.

----------


## Jbizek

Yes it is! Can't believe how close we're getting, hope I can slow down time when we get there!

----------


## garysteph1018

We're on that July 5th tour! Doing the whoop whoop dance again!!!!

----------


## Jbizek

Are you doing the One Love Bus tour in the 4th too?

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi garysteph1018, I will be happy to see you on that trip on July 5th, no problem man,where will you be staying?.

Hi Jeane, the party bus will goes out only on Thursdays, so it will not go on the 4th. I do private tours too, so if you
want to don the same tour on any other day I will go, but the price will be different.

----------


## garysteph1018

Yep Rocky... You're picking us up from the airport also! I was the first to book that Thursday tour. We're at Catcha Falling Star. I'll email you a reminder about the transport from the airport.

Jbizek... absolutely on the One Love Bus! whoop whoop!!!

----------


## Jbizek

The One Love Bus is Wednesday, and your tour is the day after Rocky. So we're all set.

GarySteph how long is your reach? I'm wondering if we should book the pub crawl twice. We have nothing at all planned after Rocky Thursday...

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

So it will be 2 days of fun?

----------


## tfw73

> I have 6 persons booked for that day, so the tour is definitely on. Which hotel will you be staying?.


Coco La Palm!!!

----------


## tfw73

Rocky, I hope you survive the six of us!  Actually, it's more Jean and Steph I'm worried about  :Wink:   hehe

This is going to be so much fun.

----------


## tfw73

And BTW, y'all will need water shoes for YS Falls.  We didn't have any last time and that was a big mistake!

----------


## Jbizek

> And BTW, y'all will need water shoes for YS Falls.  We didn't have any last time and that was a big mistake!


You can't rent them there like you can at Mayfield Falls?

----------


## tfw73

They didn't have them the last time we went...

----------


## Jbizek

> They didn't have them the last time we went...


Thanks for the heads up,mill add to the shopping list!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

You are welcome my friend.

----------


## Teraki

My group is arriving at Sangster on June 21.  We have 6 adults and 3 children.  We need transportation from the airport to Negril.  Can you give me a quote?

Thanks!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Teriaki. Thanks for making it to Jamaica for your vacation. For 6 persons, it will be $18us for each person from the MBJ airport to Negril,
to return it will be another $18us for each person, making it $36us each for the round trip. Please e-mail me at roxroy45@hotmail.com in respect of a confirmation. Hoping to see you my friend.

----------


## rustedduck

We used Rocky again last week for airport transportation, and for Rocky thursday.
You couldnt ask for anything more.....great service.  On thursday Byron was our driver.
He did a fantastic job, and was a great host.  A credit to Rocky and Jamaica.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Raining in Jamaica is no problem, the Sun will shine in the morning, then rain in the mid afternoon,
then Sunshine again later in the day, you will still have time to have fun. Even when it rains, it does
not over the whole Island at once, it could be raining in Montego Bay, and not in Negril, or even on
the Norman Manley boulevard, and not in down town Negril, see there will still be Sun, so come and have
some fun.

----------


## Teraki

Just sent you an email to confirm you can pick us up at the airport on June 21!  Thanks again!

----------


## tfw73

Rocky, we're looking forward to our Thursday trip!  It's going to be a blast!

----------


## garysteph1018

> Rocky, we're looking forward to our Thursday trip!  It's going to be a blast!


We are too!  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

You and JBizek are going to have to help me convince my husband to walk the falls with us.  He says that he's already done it before, no need to do it again...LOL!

----------


## Jbizek

I wonder how it compares to Mayfield Falls? that's what we did with Rocky our first trip!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Teraki, I got your e-mail confirmation for your airport transfer on the 21st, I will be at the airport waiting for you.
Thanks for hiring Rocky's Tours, you will have a great experience with Rocky' Tours, no problem man.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Yes my friends, I am looking forward to seeing you all to join the party trip. It is a pity that I dont know exactly who
booked with me for the tour, and which day, because the names you use on this forum is not the same names you
use when e-mailing me. See you soon any way.

----------


## Clarity

Hey Rocky, It's Daisy - How are you doing?  :Smile: 

Thanks for taking such good care of me and Markus in April. It was great seeing you again and meeting Wayne!



My parents are going to Negril in August for their 38 year wedding anniversary. They are super excited! I hope you'll be available to drive them! I'll be emailing the dates and details to you tomorrow. 

All the best,
Daisy

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Clarity/Daisy, you know that I have one of the best team of drivers working with me, so you should expect nothing but the best service for your parents,
I will make sure that there experience  be the best ever, no problem man , they will be in safe hands.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The big event is getting closer!!!!, the 50th anniversary of Jamaica"s independence. Dont miss this one, I think that you gonna love it.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

http://www.negril.com/transport/images/rocky001.jpg

----------


## Jbizek

1 week to launch Rocky hope you're ready for us! Looks like a crazy group for Rocky Thursday, you better rest up! I'll email you all the important details soon.

----------


## tfw73

Thursday is going to be a LONG day!  Someone refresh my memory, what's included with the price?  I can't remember...admissions or not?

----------


## Jbizek

Admissions and lunch!

----------


## Jbizek

Pssssssst TFW 1 week to go!!

----------


## tfw73

J, woohoo!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Yes I am ready for the big day, please let me know the date and where to pick you up, no problem man.

----------


## Jbizek

Sending flight info now.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Got it Jean, see you on Sunday.

----------


## Jbizek

Will it be you or another driver? Doesn't matter but hope its you!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

This Thursday the 5th of July will be a big one,Rocky Thursday special should be lots of fun come Thursday.

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

> This Thursday the 5th of July will be a big one,Rocky Thursday special should be lots of fun come Thursday.


Sounds like were gonna have a Blast "Jamaica Style"  The hubby & I will be waiting for your arrival bright and early Thursday morning. RIU Clubhouse  :Cool:

----------


## kylake

Rocky, I never got around to thanking you for your excellent service when we were there in late April and left first week in May. Nice meeting you on the way down and I forgot the name of the young man that took us back to the airport but he was very informative like you on the way down and explained the different parishes and historical info related to them. You waited at the airport when there were delays in processing out and the young man for our return pickup was exactly on time.
Look forward to using your service when we return!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Kylake, thanks for your positive comments about Rocky's Tours, we  specialize in customer service, and I will settle for only the best in this regard.
It will be my greatest pleasure to continue providing transportation service to  you and your party whenever you return to Jamaica.

A big THANK YOU to all my clients who have supported me on yesterday's Rocky Thursday, it was the biggest one ever, and the vibe was great,
I enjoyed watching people enjoying themselves. Thanks you all for shearing with us, continue to have a happy life, hoping to see you all next time.
RESPECT MON.

----------


## garysteph1018

Rocky you are the best! Gary & I "Tiffany" had an awesome time. Momma Georgia was great also! Respect!!!!

----------


## HRDSJM

Looking forward to Rocky's Thursday on July 19th... Hope we get another big crowd!!

----------


## tfw73

We sure had fun this past Thursday! You and Ms. Georgia did a great job!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Toll free number coming up soon for Rocky's Tours. You will soon be able to call and make your reservation without costs.
SOON COME!!!!.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The dream weekend is coming up, starting next Wednesday the first of August when Negril will be the main attraction, there will be party all over the 7 miles beach.
Come and see how Jamaican people  party. COME AND HAVE SOME FUN MAN. (I really mean men, and women).

----------


## dlgroh

We have 3 couples in our group coming to Negril in March 2013 and the Rocky Thursday Tour sounds like a blast!  We have always talked about going to the Pelican Bar but sand gravity gets us every time.  I am going to suggest this trip to the group and hopefully we will be contacting you.
We did use Rocky for airport transfers and cell phone use on our previous trip to Negril.  No complaints at all!  Very prompt and very accomodating to our requests to stop at different places.  Would definitely recommend Rocky's Taxi and Tours to everyone traveling to Jamiaca.  They are great!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi dlgroh, thanks for recommending Rocky's Tours. I will be here in 2013 to provide transportation for you and your friends, when you arrive.
The Rocky Thursday trip is always a blast, you will have a lot of fun, I have a bis bus that carries over 20 persons, so if you you find other
friends at your hotel, please bring them with you if you can, there will be room for them. See you next year my friend.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Great Olympic final in the women's 200 meters final today. Even tho I wanted the Jamaican girl to win,
I knew that the American would win.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Just as I predicted, the 200 meters for men would be Jamaica 123. No offense to the rest of competitors, but we needed just that to make our 50th celebration
of independence more meaningful.

----------


## Blake

I have a question about the airport transfers. Is it $70 each way for 1-4 people regardless of the number of people? I would love to use you guys in October but if that's the case I'll need to find 3 other people!

I will be visiting Negril October 18th-October 24th and will be staying at Catcha Gardens if that helps.

Thanks

----------


## garysteph1018

Yes Blake, that's how it works. My husband and I paid $70.00 and we were the only ones on the van. Spectacular ride w/cold Red Stripe @ 4.7% alcohol content! Whoo hoo!!!I'm getting screwed on that here in America dangit!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Blake

Thanks for contacting me. I will be happy to provide transportation for you on your trip.
the cost from MBJ airport to Negril for 1-4 persons is a total of $70us one way, round trip
is a total of $140us.  I do only private transportation. Hope you like this offer and will email a
confirmation. Looking forward to your respond.


Regards,
Rocky.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

We are booked with Rocky for our November trip! 

Cant wait.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Yeh Mon See you and Family soon My brother.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

VERY IMPORTANT

I am asking all of my clients who have booked transportation service with Rocky's Tours, please reconfirm your bookings 48-24 hours prior to your pickup
time, this practice will prevent any mistakes or misunderstanding, or if there is any changes in your flight information.

Two clients booked airport transfer with me, and did not reconfirm, I was at the airport all day waiting for them, and they did not show up, the day after,
they called me saying that they where at the airport waiting for me to pick them up, I was in Negril at that time, so I could not make it on time, so I had
another driver to take care of them. To my surprise, they wrote a review on tripadviser giving me a terrible.

It is hard for me to drive all the way from Negril to Mintego Bay, knowing how high fuel cost is in Jamaica, spending the day waiting without success, only to
get a review like that. Had those persons reconfirm their pickup, things would be much different.

----------


## Reggae Roy

We are booked with Rocky's for our October reach.  :Cool: 

The next 8 weeks are gonna be killer for me.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> We are booked with Rocky's for our October reach. 
> 
> The next 8 weeks are gonna be killer for me.



I hear that!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Its a pleasure to have you guys on board. Your vacation will start with positive memories, with Rocky's Tours.
See you all soon. Thanks guys.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

As one of the top Tour Operators in Jamaica I was invited to the Jamaica Bridal Expo coming up in October.
The aim is to introduce my company's service worldwide, on an expanded horizon to soon to be weds, newly weds, honeymooners
and to all other groups and individuals that may visit Jamaica and need Top Quality transportation services.

Please view the links below:

http://www.jamaicabridalexpo.com/index.html
http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/

----------


## Beebeluv

Rocky.... How much would you charge for the Negril tour for two pepole in Nov.?

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi  Beebeluv, if you are talking about the Rocky Thursday, it is $100us for each person, but I must have 4 or more to make it possible.
That will depend on how many I have sign up for that day. I also do private tours too, which you can choose the day that is convenient 
for you, also the attractions that you would like to do, you can choose from my website, here is the link http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/contact-me.htm.

----------


## Scott and Janet

Rocky...see you in November.....Scott and Janet

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Yes my friends, looking forward to seeing you too.

----------


## Scott and Janet

Will send you a PM with our flight and arrival dates.....again thanks for the wonderful trip last time....the family loved Mayfield....especially since you joined us in the falls! the grandkids are still talking about it.

----------


## Clarity

Hey Rocky, Thank you for taking such good care of my family in August!  They had an amazing time! It was a very special trip for my Dad. It was like a homecoming for him. He enjoyed every minute in Jamaica.

My parents are already planning another trip to Negril for July 2013. Ill provide more details as soon as they cement down the dates. 

It was great seeing you again last month! Hope youre having a good weekend! Thanks again for everything!! :Big Grin: 

- Daisy

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Scott and Janet Its nice to hear from you guys, I am happy to know that you had a wonderful time.
looking forward to seeing you again, It was a pleasure for us to make you guys day a great one.  We will
be available anytime your back to make your trip a memorable one.


Hi Daisy it nice to hear from you, I am happy that your parents had an amazing time, I am happy that they were pleased with
my driver as I was unable to take them back to the airport. It was great seeing you again.  Looking forward to seeing them again.

Thanks for everything guys. :Smile:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Clarity, please tell your dad that I like his jokes about Jamaica

----------


## Melody

Rocky - do you have any recommendations for licensed/insured drivers who are willing to provide short rides in the evenings along the beach and cliff roads?

Thanks!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Melody, I am based in Negril, and I do short rides too. I also have other drivers in my company to back me up when I am busy.

----------


## Scott and Janet

Thanks...it's a nice extra....see you in Nov....21 st at 3:00!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## Face Down

Hey Rocky...just sent you an email for an airport transfer the morning of 10/5 to Negril for four people.  Looking forward to hearing from you!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Face Down,

got your e-mail my friend, I am looking forward to meeting you at the airport on October 5th. I will be waiting for you on the outside, at the public arrival waiting area of the airport, after clearing customs please exit to your right and look for my sign ROCKY'S TOURS, I will be standing close to the exit holding up my sign,
my cell # is 876-370-7915, please call me if you have trouble finding me.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

I am still trying to make it easy for my clients who book round trip transportation with me, by offering free cell phone service,
you will only need to top up by adding minutes to the phone to make local and international calls.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

On the 13th and 14th of October 2012, Rocky's Tours will be Participating in Montego Bay's first Bridal Expo. We are happy that we were invited to be apart of this event.

Over the years we have been providing ground transportation for many persons whether in groups or couples, we have had the privilege also to provide transport for many wedding groups, We at Rocky's Tours are happy and pleased t
o know that we have made transportation enjoyable for many.

Rocky's Tours is the ultimate provider of ground transportation in Jamaica, Our aim is to provide transportation service at its best.
Our Drivers are reliable, courteous, and friendly. We strive for excellency.

All vehicles are fully air conditioned, Clean and comfortable.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

As we are preparing for the upcoming tourist season  which will be starting officially on the 15th of December, I am making sure that I have enough
comfort for my clients, in terms of room in my vehicles, the air conditioning works excellent, room for small and  large groups, proper insurance coverage,safe,friendly and professional  drivers at all times. I am also providing rent free cell phone access when you book a round trip airport transfer with me,
a complimentary drink of Red Stripe beer, pop or water to each client upon arrival. You cant get it much better anywhere else. Top quality service is what we offer,
Excellency is our motor.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Face Down, it was nice meeting you and the crew this morning, once you ride with Rocky's Tours, you become a member of the family automatically,
my team makes you feel like that. welcome to the family my friends, this is only the beginning of what to come.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Zip lining at YS Falls

----------


## Face Down

Just wanted to say Rocky was awesome both for our pickup from MBJ and the return trip.  Poor guy had a flat as he picked us up for the return trip, but got it changed in time to get us to the airport in plenty of time.  We will be using Rocky again and I would recommend him to anyone.  Rocky...brother, will be contacting you for our March trip a few months from now when we get our flights worked out.  Much respect and thanks!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks Facedown, looking forward to seeing you again in March.
Its a pleasure to have you traveling with Rocky's Tours. I am happy
that you are satisfied with our services.

----------


## Tanfastic

Rocky where do I start? First and foremost thanks for the safe and comfortable transportation on all our journeys the last 2 weeks we were in Negril! You, Wayne and Presley are GREAT and we will always use you for our trips from here forward. We loved the tour to YS Falls and Pelican Bar last Tuesday, the people you use at the tour sites to help enhance the trip make the tours so much better, thanks for this. The group also really loved the history that you shared with us about all the small villages we drove through, this too enhanced the trip. Your professionalism, promptness and courtesy really made us feel safe, and we all commented that we felt like we were traveling with family. If you ever get out to Arizona we want to show you our hospitality as well. Thank you my Brother, and respect!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks my friend I am happy to know that you were all satisfied with our services, what we do comes natural, and we don't just look at
our clients as clients we see them as family and we at Rocky's Tours are happy to have you all traveling with us, its a pleasure.
Excellence is our Motto, therefore at all time we strive towards that mark and exercise professionalism.

----------


## Reggae Roy

See you Sunday!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Looking forward to seeing you and Weatherman on Sunday Roy.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours at The Jamaica Bridal Expo 2012 held in October.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Please remember to book with Rocky's Tours for all your Transportation needs, we provide transportation for 
wedding trips, shopping, Tours, and Airport Transfers. We are equipped to provide transportation for large and small groups. 
Contact Info:
Email: rockystours@yahoo.com
Website:www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
Facebook: www.facebook.com/rockystours
Mobile: 1876-370-7915
Office: 1876-957-9239

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## Tanfastic

Looking good guys! Are you and the team safe? Thoughts and prayers go out to you Rocky!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks my friend, your prayers did work, we are all safe, nothing happen in the western part of Jamaica, it is business as normal.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Jamaica Bridal Expo held on October 13 & 14 2012, at the Jamaica Convention Center
in Montego Bay a spectacular event in it was, the event featured brides and travel agents from 
other countries. The event was open to the general public, with special focus on the brides to be.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

BOOK NOW for your airport transfer and tours.

Phone 876-370-7915,
E-mail:rockystours@yahoo.com.
website: http://www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com/

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Re: Rocky's taxi and tour service

People are loving the Rocky Thursday tour, it is a real fun day tour, check it out for yourself. For reservation,
please call me at 876-370-7915, or e-mail: rockystours@yahoo.com.

----------


## Tanfastic

> Thanks my friend, your prayers did work, we are all safe, nothing happen in the western part of Jamaica, it is business as normal.


Glad to hear it Rocky!

----------


## Reggae Roy

Rocky - I got to live through the hurricane twice! Made out fine again. I hope all is well with you. Thanks for everything.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks Reggae Roy, I am happy to know my friend that all is well with you, you ride out the storm twice your a hero...lol.
All is well with me my friend. Thank you and all the best.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The holiday vibes is nice, people are happy. I went to Montego Bay today, and along the way I saw that every little
beach area, every town area was buzzing with activities. Great vibes mon, no wonder Jamaica was voted one of the
happiest country in the world.

----------


## nutz4travel

Just sent you an email Rocky...

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi 2nutz4travel

Thanks for emailing. Looking forward to meeting you soon.

----------


## nutz4travel

Looking forward to it as well Rocky!  I've put a note in my calendar to reconfirm with you on the 13th, until then...  :Smile:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Okay great no problem Mon!!! .  Thanks for choosing Rocky's Tours, where our quality services are number 1, comfortable, Reliable,
Safe, Clean and courteous drivers. All the best see you soon.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A trip to Dunn's River Falls.

Dunn's River falls is located in the little tourist resort of Ocho Rios, It s best known for the climbing of the falls. Its lush vegetation and natural beauty.
The Dunn's River attraction caters to both Locals and tourists alike. Their are various craft shops, restaurants on the grounds.
This tour is suitable for the entire family or you and yours truly.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A Clip of Rocky's Tours in action, One of our clients video, on their trip in February of this year 2012, Respect goes out to you my friend.http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PlB13YhQ1uo

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Another memorable trip to Negril with Rocky providing the transportation each way in a timely, safe, and efficient manner as always. We have been utilizing Rocky's services for years now and have never been disappointed. See you on December 23, my Friend.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

See you soon my friends, Can't wait. The days are going fast. Respect my brother.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Please remember that we at Rocky's Tours offers free cell-phone use to our clients who book round trip transportation with us,
you will only need to add minutes to this phone and will be able to call locally and internationally, if you need this phone please
make your request during booking your transfer, and I will bring it with me to the airport upon your arrival.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

This is a better clip to the one I posted first.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlB13...wy3lXZn519Zddg

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A Beautiful pic of the Sunset on my way from Port Antonio.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Today was a beautiful day, hope tomorrow will be the same. Take care all my friends on Negril. Com
Have a great weekend.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Looking forward to tomorrow for another great day, Thanks everyone keep safe.
All the best.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Today was a great day, Looking forward to tomorrow to be very productive.
Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

It was a great day, another adventurous day it was, gearing up for another eventful day.
Looking forward to seeing all my friends who will be arriving for the rest of the year.
Another memorable and fun filled day ahead.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

I must say today was a productive and good day.
Jamaica is one of the most beautiful country in the world, it is so , because of the people, the warm weather, and the beautiful beaches.
Planning a vacation?, getting married? or just taking a cruise, come to paradise, you cant be wrong.
On your trip to Jamaica you will need a safe reliable and economical source of transportation to take you around.
Please drop us a line at email: rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Less than 48 hours rocky!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Yes definitely the time is fast approaching. Looking forward my friend.
See you tomorrow.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Jamaica 2013 Jazz&Blues Festival is January 24th-26th. 
25 live acts performing over the 3 days, Jamaica is celebrating it 50th year of independence, 
across Jamaica and International countries. Looking at artistes like Damian Marley, celine Dion and many more.
Remember to Book with *Rocky's Tours* for all your *transportation needs*.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We are prepared for the upcoming tourist season which will be starting officially on the 15th of December, We have made sure that we have enough
comfort for our clients, in terms of room in the vehicles, the air conditioning works excellent, room for small and large groups, proper insurance coverage,safe,friendly and professional drivers at all times. we also provide rent free cell phone access when you book a round trip airport transfer with us,
a complimentary drink of Red Stripe beer, pop or water to each client upon arrival. You cant get it much better anywhere else.  quality service is what we offer,
"Excellence is our motto".  Please contact us at E mail: rockystours@yahoo.com, or Phone 876 370-7915. Also please view our
website @ rockystaxiandtourservice.com for more information.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

"Excellence is our motto". Please contact us at E mail: rockystours@yahoo.com, or Phone 876 370-7915. Also please view our
website @ http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/ for more information.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We based in Negril, but provides transportation throughout Jamaica. We provide transportation for airport transfers, site seeing tours, shopping trips, wedding trips and excursions.

Contact us by calling Rocky @ 1-876-370-7915, or e-mail roxroy45@hotmail.com,
http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/ TESTIMONIALShttp://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserR...oxroy.lawrence

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOUR SERVICE is safe, reliable, and economical, we have over 25 years of experience in providing transportation for tourist in Jamaica.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Please remember that we at Rocky's Tours offers free cell-phone use to our clients who book round trip transportation with us,
you will only need to add minutes to this phone and will be able to call locally and internationally, if you need this phone please
make your request during booking your transfer, and I will bring it with me to the airport upon your arrival.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours Jamaica is a very reputable company, we provide top quality transportation and Service to our clients, at Rocky's Tours our clients are treated as family. Our company is registered and certified with the Jamaica Tourist Board . Every event is a memorable and positive one at Rocky's Tours. 

Reggae marathon is on the first Saturday of December, we will provide transportation for reggae marathon. People will be coming from all over the world to participate. Its a year to year event and every year it gets bigger and bigger.  Over the years we have been providing transportation for persons who come to participate in this event. Please remember to book your transportation with Rocky's Tours, we will be happy to offer our services to you.

For more information on our services please visit our website: http://www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
For referals Please visit:www.facebook.com/rockystours

If you have questions that you need answers to please feel free to contact us at
email: rockystours@yahoo.com
Mobile:1876-370-7915
Office:1876-957-9239

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Please remember that we at Rocky's Tours offers free cell-phone use to our clients who book round trip transportation with us,
you will only need to add minutes to this phone and will be able to call locally and internationally, if you need this phone please
make your request during booking your transfer, and I will bring it with me to the airport upon your arrival.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Rocky. Thanks for taking care of my family. Sorry I missed you Friday.  Decided to stay for a couple more days.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Yeah Mon, thats fine my brother, I am happy you were having fun. Thank you very much, its my pleasure.
Looking forward to seeing you on your next trip to Jamaica.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

ROCKY THURSDAY special day trip, it will be a fun trip, and will be on every Thursday
Please view my website @ http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/index.html for more information. For booking, please completethe contact form provided.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Rocky Thursday* is a fun filled day at the YS Falls, Pelican Bar and the Black River Safari. The New year is fast approaching. 
Remember to book early for the Rocky Thursday in the New year, This and every Thursday. Its a group tour. Designed to
meet your expectations and beyond. The price is very economical, Its hard to beat. For bookings please contact Rocky's Tours
at: *Email: rockystours@yahoo.com, website:www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com. Mobile: 1876-370-7915. Office: 1876-957-9239.
For referrals please visit: www.facebook.com/rockystours.*

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

December 15, 2012 is the start of the official tourist season. Come to Paradise get out of the cold and have some fun and excitement
where the weather is warm. Welcome to Jamaica the land of fun. Remember to book with Rocky's Tours.
email:rockystours @yahoo.com
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
Facebook:www.facebook.com/rockystours

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

ROCKY THURSDAY special day trip, it will be a fun trip, and will be on every Thursday
Please view my website @ http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/index.html for more information. For booking, please complete the contact form provided.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A big THANK YOU to all my clients who have supported me throughout the year, it highly appreciated, and the vibe was great,
I enjoyed watching people enjoying themselves. Thanks you all for sharing with us, continue to have a happy life, hoping to see you all next year.

----------


## Reggae Roy

See you next August Roxroy!!!!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Reggae Roy, Looking forward my brother hope all is well. All the best.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We at Rocky's Tours take this opportunity to Wish all our Clients and Friends who used our services throughout
the year, a very Merry Christmas to you and your families and friends. We enjoyed providing quality services for you.
Thanks for making it Rocky's tours, we are looking forward to seeing you all again in the coming year, Have a Prosperous
New year. All the best my friends.

----------


## Reggae Roy

Thanks Roxroy and a Merry Christmas to you too!!!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Rebel Salute*2013 will be held on January 18th and 19th at the Richmond Estate in St.Ann.
The artiste line up consists of Tony Rebel, Marcia Griffiths, Luciano, Queen Ifrica and
many more. Please book your ground transportation with Rocky's Tours for a safe and
reliable ride. For these events and more.
*Contact Info:*
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office:1876-648-1877
Mobile:1876-370-7915
website:www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Rocky's tours office will be opening soon at Vendors Plaza
Shop # 50, West end Road, Negril.
Office hours are Mondays-Saturdays 9am - 5pm.
Office Tel: 876-648-1877, Mobile: 876-370-7915 you can call the mobile number any time.
Toll Free number coming soon. International and Domestic calls will be free of cost to the caller.
Booking your transportation will be just a phone call away right at your finger tips..

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours Jamaica is proud to announce our toll free number!!!!!
Its finally here, our clients don't have to wait no longer, so lets keep
the bookings coming. Its as easy as 1 2 3, just take up your phone from
home or work and call 305-848-8389 toll free from any where in the *US and Canada*.
Our office hours are from 9:00am - 5:00pm Mon-Sat. 2013 we doing it easy, hassle
free, right at your finger tips and at no cost to our clients.

----------


## trvsmlls

How much do you charge from the airport to the cliffs?

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi trvsmlls The price for 1-4persons from MBJ airport to Negril is a a total of $70us one way, round trip is a total of $140us.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

That Jamaica was the first tropical country to enter the winter Olympics.

The Jamaican four-man bobsleigh team (consisting of Devon Harris, Dudley Stokes, Michael White, and Nelson Stokes) debuted at the 1988 Winter Olympics in Calgary, Alberta. There they quickly became a fan favorite largely because of their status position as the ultimate 'underdog' story of the games. Not only was there the novelty of having a tropical country compete in a cold-weather sport, but they had very little practice going down a bobsled track before, and they borrowed spare sleds from other countries to compete. In a show of worldly brotherhood, other bobsledders were quick to give them guidance and support. They did not officially finish after losing control of the sled and crashing during one of their four runs. However, they showed significant improvement throughout the games and impressed observers with some fast starts.[1]

This team was the inspiration for a major motion picture, Cool Runnings featuring John Candy as the team's coach. The characters in the film are fictional, although the original footage of the crash is used during the film. The film's depiction of the post-crash rescue was changed to show the bobsledders carrying the sled over the line on their shoulders for dramatic effect, although at the time of the crash the images of the Jamaicans walking their sled to the finish line while smiling and shaking hands with the crowds remains one of the truly powerful images of the Calgary games in its own right.

http://www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Head of State of Jamaica: The head of state is the governor-general, who is appointed by the monarch of England.

----------


## Face Down

Hey Roxroy...I hope all my buddies have been filling up your inbox for transportation in March!!  See ya in 65 days brother!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Face Down. Nice hearing from you. I have people e-mailing  transportation to Hedonism 11 in march, one name Alex, and some others,
they did not indicate that they are connected to you, but I think they are. My inbox is not fulling up as yet but it is early days yet.
Looking forward to seeing you and friends in March. Take care buddy, see you soon.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rebel Salute2013 will be held on January 18th and 19th at the Richmond Estate in St.Ann.
    The artiste line up consists of Tony Rebel, Marcia Griffiths, Luciano, Queen Ifrica and
    many more. Please book your ground transportation with Rocky's Tours for a safe and
    reliable ride. For these events and more.
    Contact Info:
    email:rockystours@yahoo.com
    Office:957-9239
    Mobile:298-8924
    website:www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Contact Info: Rocky's Tours
Office #'s : 1876-648-1877 , Us Based number: 305-848-8389
Mobile:1876-370-7915
email: rockystours@yahoo.com
website:www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

Please feel free to contact us for all airport transfers, tours, shopping trips., Whatever your transportation 
needs we are here to provide our services.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

That Dolphin Cove Ocho Rios allows you to hold and pet stingrays?
Did you know that the Stingrays at dolphin cove has names?

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

RainForest Bobsled Jamaica at Mystic Mountain is the hottest new attraction
in Jamaica!!! It is located in Ocho Rios just minutes from Dunn's River Falls.

Race through the forest on bobsled Jamaica, the parks signature attraction
takes riders on a 1000m gravity driven ride in custom designed bobsleds.
Accessible via Sky Explorer, bobsled Jamaica will send you zooming on a
thrilling ride through tropical landscapes on sleds that evoke Jamaica's 
Olympic teams.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Norman Manley was the founder and first leader for the Peoples National Party?
and William Alexander Bustamante was the first Prime Minister of Jamaica? and
he and Norman Manley were cousins?

That the Norman Manley Boulevard in Negril was named after one of Jamaica's
National Hero The Right Hon. Excellent Norman Washington Manley. 
Norman Washington Manley MM QC National Hero of Jamaica, was a Jamaican statesman.
A Rhodes Scholar, Manley became one of Jamaica's leading lawyers in the 1920s. 
He was Jamaica's FIRST AND ONLY PREMIER: July 1959  July 1962 

Born: July 4, 1893, Roxborough, Manchester
Died: September 2, 1969, Kingston
Spouse: Edna Manley
Party: People's National Party
Education: Jesus College, Oxford, University of Oxford
Children: Michael Manley

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Did you know?

First Coconut tree in Jamaica: A stone monument on the Palisadoes near to Port Royal records that “the first coconut tree was planted March 4, 1869 by John Norton Esquire Superintendent of the General Penitentiary”. Within 20 years 20,000 trees had been planted and flourished for a while, an ambitious project aimed at covering the Palisadoes in Coconut trees. Eventually disease destroyed them leaving only the stone monument.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

That Sir Alexander Bustamante has the following accomplishments:


*Legacy*: Shares with cousin Norman Washington Manley, the honour of being one of the two "Founding Fathers' of Jamaica's Independence, attained peacefully, August 6, 1962
*Education*: Elementary schools, and by Private Tuition.
*Founder:* The Bustamante Industrial Trade Union (1938) and the Jamaica Labour Party (1943).
*Work Experience:* Store Clerk, Bee Keeper, Dairy Farmer, Junior Estate Overseer, Tramcar Inspector, Wall Street Speculator, Money Lender, Trade Unionist
*Born:* February 24, 1884, Blenheim, Hanover, Jamaica
*Parents:* Robert Constantine Clarke, and wife Mary nee Wilson
*Married:* Gladys Longbridge, September 7, 1962
*Children*: none
*Died*: August 6, 1977
*Age at death*: 93 years old.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

That Jamaica, is the 4th largest island nation of the Greater Antilles, 234 kilometres in length,
up to 80 kilometres in width, and 10,990 square kilometres in area.

Rocky Thursday Tour is still on every Thursday, Pick up time is 8:30am from your hotel don't hesitate
to book. We are happy to have you. 

Rocky's Tours
Tel.# 1876-648-1877
Mobile: 1876-370-7915
email: rockystours@yahoo.com
website:http://www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

That Jamaica, is the 4th largest island nation of the Greater Antilles, 234 kilometres in length,
 up to 80 kilometres in width, and 10,990 square kilometres in area.


Rocky's Tours
Tel.# 1876-648-1877
Mobile: 1876-370-7915
email: rockystours@yahoo.com
website:http://www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

To Find Rocky's Taxi and Tour Service At the airport: 

On the outside at the public arrival waiting area of the airport,
after clearing customs please exit to your right and look for my sign *ROCKY'S TOURS*, your driver will be standing close
to the exit holding up my sign, my cell # is 876-370-7915, please call me if you have trouble finding your driver.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

KINGSTON

Kingston is built around the 7th largest natural harbor in the world and the completely rebuilt waterfront has splendid modern buildings which house offices, shops and apartments. The imposing Bank of Jamaica building houses the Central bank as well as the coin museum. Across the road is the unique Jamaican Conference Centre, which is open for tours. Other interesting places in the area are the National Gallery, home of Jamaica’s priceless art collection and one of the best displays in the Caribbean, Kingston Crafts Market and the spectacular St. William Grant Park. Other points of interest downtown are: The Institute of Jamaica (east Street) which was established in 1879; Ward Theatre, which is one of the oldest theatres in the Americas; Kingston Parish Church which has existed from at least 1699 (as the date on the oldest theatres in the Americans; Kingston Parish Church which has existed from at least 1699 (as the date on the oldest tombstone attests); Coke Chapel, built in 1840 on the site of the first Methodist chapel  in Jamaica; Gordon House, the house of Parliament and Headquarters House, which in the 1760s, was the townhouse of a wealthy planter. It was built on a wager. National Heroes Park has monuments of Jamaica’s national Heroes as well as the tomb of a former Prime Minister. Mico Teacher Training College nearby, was founded in the 1830s and Wolmer’s school was founded in the early 18th century.

Rocky's Tours for all your transportation Needs.
Email: rockystours@yahoo.com
Tel: 1876-648-1877, 370-7915, 305-848-8389

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

That The Green Grotto Caves:

The cave is rich in history and can be identified with different groups of people. The first Jamaicans, the Arawak Indians (Tainos) found shelter in the caves initially. Proof of this is evident in the multiple fragments of pottery and adzes that are unearthed from time to time. During the period of take-over by the English, the caves were used as a hideout for the Spaniards who were being driven out of the country.

The caves can also be identified with that period between the two world wars where they were used by smugglers running arms to Cuba. In the latter years during the Second World War, the Government of Jamaica used the entrance of the cave as a storeroom for rum in barrels. In the 1960's Green Grotto Caves fell into the possession of the Kirkner family. Today, they are owned by the Urban Development Corporation and operated by the St Ann Development Company and the attraction is being developed to include a nature park and reserve.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Blue Mountains
Jamaica
The Blue Mountains form the longest mountain range in Jamaica. They include the island's highest point, Blue Mountain Peak, at 2256 m. From the summit, accessible via a walking track, both the North and South coasts of the island can be seen. 

Rocky's Tours
Office: 1876-648-1877
Mobile: 1876370-7915
website:www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

----------


## never2many

Rocky!  You rocked our trip to Jamaica.  Thanks for the great service and we can't wait to see you again on our next trip.  We are enjoying our last little dose of Bigger's Jerk sauce and are wondering what we will use on our chicken now.

You Rock Rocky!!
Sherry and Pete

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Sherry and Pete I am happy to know you had a wonderful time. I am looking forward to seeing you on your next trip back. Please keep in touch.
All the best. Don't worry you will soon be back, for more jerk....lol. Enjoy my friends.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For all your transportation Needs contact
Rocky's Tours
Office: 957-9239
Mobile: 370-7915
website:www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
www.Facebook.com/rockystours

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Bob Marley Museum is a museum in Kingston, Jamaica, dedicated to the reggae musician Bob Marley. The museum is located at 56 Hope Road, Kingston 6, and is Bob Marley’s former place of residence. It was home to the Tuff Gong record label which was founded by The Wailers in 1970. In 1976, it was the site of a failed assassination attempt on Bob Marley.

For all your transportation Needs contact
Rocky's Tours
Office: 1876-648-1877, 305-848-8389
Mobile: 1876370-7915
website:www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
www.Facebook.com/rockystours

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Maroons were in time joined by the many other slaves who escaped from the English. For a long time, they fought against the English who sought to re-enslave them. So successful were the Maroons, fighting guerilla style from their mountain fortresses, that the English were forced to sign peace treaties with them, granting tem self-government and the mountain lands which they inhabited. Today, descendants of the Maroons still live in the hilly Cockpit Country of western Jamaica (Accompong) and Moore Town in the hills of Portland (eastern Jamaica). Another established Maroon settlement exists at Scots Hall in St. Mary. Maroons, however, are fully integrated into the Jamaican society and share the rights and responsibilities of Jamaican citizenship.

Rocky's Tours for all your transportation need.
Tel.  957-9239, 305-848-8389
Mobile: 370-7915
email:rockystours2yahoo.com

----------


## mn negril fan

Thanks for the info Rocky. Hope you are keeping busy.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi MN negril fan, you are most welcome,  Things are not so fast but I am very optimistic.
Hope all is well with you.

----------


## Jamerican1

Hi there! I just sent a message to you through your website about setting up a tour in April. I look forward to hearing back from you! 

*Edit* 
Just finished setting up a tour of the Appleton Rum Estate and a trip to the Pelican bar! I am super impressed with how quickly I received a response!! That is huge for me since I am such a planner!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!! 

See you in April!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks I am looking forward, See you

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Dunn's River Falls is one of Jamaica's national treasures. Globally, it is as well known as reggae and equally stimulating. There are few places where the Arawak name "Xayamaca" - land of rivers and springs - is more apt. The Spaniards called the area "Las Chorreras", the waterfalls or springs and it is truly one of the most beautiful spots on the island. Dunns River Falls has a very fascinating history. It is said to be the location of the legendary battle of "Las Chorreras". This battle was fought in the year, 1657 and took place near Dunns River Falls. It was between the English and the Spanish Expeditionary Force from Cuba. The battle was in fact for ownership of the island.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Black River*

The town sits at the mouth of the river from which it gets its name.Up to the early 20th century it was a bustling commercial centre at the forefront of many developments taking place in Jamaica.You'd never guess it now, but it was the first town in Jamaica to get electricity, had the first telephone exchange, received Jamaica's first car, and had the best racetrack on the island.


Rocky's Tours for all your transportation needs
Tel: 1876-648-1877
Mobile: 1876-370-7915
Email: rockystours@yahoo.com
website:www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

How do you like these historical facts about Jamaica? Please share your views.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Negril's History:
The first to discover Negril's charms were the "Hippies and Flower Children" of the early seventies, who naturally gravitated to the laid-back lifestyle here and related to the warmth and gentleness of the sparse population. Their influx led to the development of Negril's West End on the cliffs beyond the lighthouse.

Please Remember* ROCKY THURSDAY* day Tour.
This Tour goes to 3 attractions on the southern side of the Island.
Black River, YS Falls and Floyds Pelican Bar. This exciting Tour
leaves Negril at 8:30 am every thursday,once we have the minimum
amount of persons to go. Please don't hesitate to book with Rocky
for this breath taking and fun filled day out. For more information
please email or call us.

email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Tel: 1876-1877 office
mobile: 1876-370-7915

----------


## SuperSara

Hi Rocky! I'm really enjoying your facts about Jamaica. I'm very interested in your Thursday tour but afraid I'll be too hung over from the bar crawl the day before! Do you have a large group for Thursday, March 7?

My group will see you Saturday morning at the airport. Can't wait to see you again!

Sara

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Sara we are happy that you are enjoying the facts.  I don't have any bookings as yet for the 7th but your group would be fine to go.
when you decide please let me know its $100us per person and the price includes entrance fee to all 3 attractions, lunch and transportation.
No worries looking forward to seeing you all.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hippies were followed closely by the better-heeled visitor whose concept of paradise went beyond a hammock and palm-thatched bohio; so luxury hotels began to sprout. The eighties saw even more expansion as Negril's fame spread and those same hippies, now lawyers, doctors and businessmen, began to return to recapture the idyll for a couple of weeks each year.

The hippies left their mark forever on Negril, and helped to create its carefree, unhurried atmosphere where friendships spring up between visitor and local, making Negril the ideal place to meet Jamaicans on their own turf.

Nowadays the people of Negril seem to be aware of their uniqueness and exhibit a pride in their territory which almost becomes a nationalistic attitude. They take great delight in telling the tale of the promoter who marketed Negril so skillfully that one arriving tourist was heard to exclaim: "But this is Jamaica, I thought we were going to the island of Negril".

----------


## phineasfreakears

I know it's a long way off, but anticipation is already building for our trip in December. There will now be 7 of us riding with you Rocky, we will require many cold Red Stripes!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

No worries Terry I will have Cold Redstripe on Board. See you soon.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Paradise comes in another guise as you leave this seven-mile strip and pass the roundabout in what could be called the centre of Negril. From here the road meanders along to the West End, where hotels and restaurants cling to the cliff's edge. Here there is no beach. White sand gleams from the seabed. Here there are caves to explore, and rocky bluffs where heroism can be added to holiday pastimes and doughty souls may hurl themselves from dizzying heights into the crystalline waters below.

Negril occupies no great place in the history books and especially not in the annals of naval warfare. British Admiral Benbow sailed ruefully into Negril (christened Negrillo by Spanish discoverers in 1494) and regrouped his forces after his ill-fated encounter with the French under Admiral DuCasse.

It was also from Negril that in 1814 the British expeditionary force reached New Orleans where they were defeated by Andrew Jackson two weeks after the Treaty of Ghent had already ended the 1812 war.

Negril was not too lucky for pirates, either. The infamous Calico Jack and Anne Bonney disported themselves in this area and were finally captured here. No doubt Negril's charm caused them to let down their guard.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

It was also from Negril that in 1814 the British expeditionary force reached New Orleans where they were defeated by Andrew Jackson two weeks after the Treaty of Ghent had already ended the 1812 war.

Negril was not too lucky for pirates, either. The infamous Calico Jack and Anne Bonney disported themselves in this area and were finally captured here. No doubt Negril's charm caused them to let down their guard.

It is easy to explore Negril. After all, it only has one road, and it runs along the beach or the foreshore. Take it easy and walk along the beach or the main highway (Norman Manley Boulevard). If you feel impelled to rush, push-bikes and motor bikes can be hired.

There are shopping plazas at the roundabout in the center of Negril and one on the hotel strip. There are also two crafts markets which are not difficult to find.

This then, is Negril, as close to the conflagration of a Caribbean sunset as you can get in Jamaica, without falling off.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Apart from the United States, Jamaica has won the most world and Olympic medals.

Jamaica stands strong in 3rd place on the list of countries to win the Miss World titles the most! [Hmmm!]

The only countries to have won it more than Jamaica is India, Venezuela and the UK, but consider the size of Jamaica and you get a better perspective!

Jamaica has more multiple (two or more) live births than anywhere else in the world.

The Manchester Golf Club in Jamaica, established in 1868, is the oldest in the western hemisphere!

The 'Doctor Bird (Trochilus polytmus) -a national symbol of the country- lives only in Jamaica.

2006-2007: World Fastest man and woman in the world- you bet, are Jamaicans [Asafa Powell and Sherone Simpson].

We have the second largest butterfly in the world? (The Giant Swallowtail).
More on plants and animals here.

Jamaica was the first tropical country to enter the IOC Winter Olympics. The bobsleigh team's efforts inspired the film ‘Cool Runnings’.

Read more: http://www.my-island-jamaica.com/int...#ixzz2MttBu5EW

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Parish of St. Ann on the north coast is known as the "garden parish" because of its great beauty with lush, vibrantly hued foliage. Its parish capital is the market town of St. Ann's Bay. However the vacation development of this delightful parish has centred on the seaside town of Ocho Rios.

The name Ocho Rios, literally translated from the Spanish, means "Eight Rivers" but it could be a corruption of Las Chorreras, the waterfalls, because waterfalls are perhaps the most striking feature of the area.

In fact, Ocho Rios owes much of its fame to Dunn's River Falls, a much-photographed and much-climbed attraction. It is a joy to be in or swim underneath the refreshingly cool water of the falls, and great fun to make the climb to the top.

Another very beautiful attraction is Eden Falls at The Ruins restaurant and the picturesque white-sand beaches that ribbon water's edge along the town.

----------


## mn negril fan

Thanks Rocky for the info.

----------


## Face Down

Rocky...see you Friday around 10:30 am....can't wait!!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

No worries Face down looking forward to seeing you again.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Ocho Rios is also famous for Fern Gully, a rocky gorge of tremendous depth which zigzags for about four miles from the Ocho Rios coast up to the central mountain area of the island. Although it has become rather commercialized in recent years by souvenir vendors, it is still well worth a visit to see the profusion of tropical ferns (over 500 species) and the kind of foliage only to be found in a tropical rain forest. In the deepest parts of the gorge, only faint dapples of sunshine penetrate through the thick foliage and the temperature is about ten degrees cooler.

In the last 20 years, Ocho Rios has developed from a small fishing village to a thriving tourist destination. New beach land, hundreds of acres, was dredged to the south and hotels, apartment blocks, shopping centres and a marina were added to the already well-established old hotels like Jamaica Inn and Shaw Park.

A deep water pier with berthing space for three cruise ships at a time has attracted this segment of the tourist industry and it is a rare day when the streets of Ocho Rios do not throng with cruise ship visitors.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Coconut Palm is not native to Jamaica or the West Indies. Surprisingly nor are sugar cane, bananas, mangoes, breadfruit or bamboo. They were all brought to the island at various stages in its history. The original Arawak inhabitants lived mainly on corn, fish and yams.

Unexplored country still exists in the Cockpit Country, part of which is inhabited by the Maroons, slaves turned loose by the Spanish before they fled the island, and who went to this wild country to form settlements. They later harassed the British so much they were granted independence in a treaty of 1734 and still govern themselves today.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Parishes of Jamaica

Here are the basic Jamaica facts about the Parishes of Jamaica...

There are 14 Parishes and 3 Counties (Cornwall, Middlesex and Surrey).

County	Parish

Cornwall	Hanover
St. Elizabeth
St. James
Trelawny
Westmoreland

Middlesex	Clarendon
Manchester
St. Ann
St. Catherine
St. Mary


Surrey	Kingston
Portland
St. Andrew
St. Thomas

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The YS. Falls
Boasting a magnificent 7 tiered cascading waterfall, an expansive wading pool fed by underground springs, exciting canopy rides which carreen you down the alley high above the falls. river tube rides and spectactular views, adventure waits for you in the Jungle !


Rocky's Tours For all your transportation Needs.
Office: 957-9239
Mobile: 370-7915
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Over the years going to Dunns River Falls has become an important Jamaican tourist activity. Of course no stay in the region of Ocho Rios, Jamaica is fulfilled without a stop over by Dunns River Falls. Even though it may sound like just another of the numerous rivers and waterfalls that line up the small island of Jamaica, Dunns River Falls is unlike anywhere you will ever experience.
The world famous Dunns River Falls is one of the many attractions that are found nearby Ocho Rios. It is however without any doubt the best known of all the attractions available in Jamaica. Over the decades Dunns River Falls has offered millions of tourists and locals an immediate bond to nature and has intrigued and mesmerized families for many generations.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Unexplored country* still exists in the Cockpit Country, part of which is inhabited by the Maroons, slaves turned loose by the Spanish before they fled the island, and who went to this wild country to form settlements. They later harassed the British so much they were granted independence in a treaty of 1734 and still govern themselves today.




Rocky's Tours for all your ground transportation needs while here in Jamaica
office:876-957-9239, 305-848-8389, mobile: 876-370-7915
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

"Excellence is our Motto" A safe, secure and reliable ride.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours for all your ground transportation needs while here in Jamaica
office:876-957-9239, 305-848-8389, mobile: 876-370-7915
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

"Excellence is our Motto" A safe, secure and reliable ride.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Geography

Jamaica is the third largest of the Caribbean islands. Situated in the Caribbean Sea, it lies 965.4 km (600 miles) south of Florida, 160.9 km (100 miles) southwest of Haiti and 144.81 km (90 miles) south of Cuba.

The island's 28,389.2 km2 (4,411 square miles) are dominated by magnificent mountains. The principal range runs east to west, and the country's summit, Blue Mountain Peak, at approximately 2,256 metres (7,402 feet), stands near its eastern end.

The mountains boast a variety of minerals, chiefly limestone. Economically however, the most important mineral is bauxite (aluminum ore), and there are also deposits of gypsum and high grade calcium carbonate. There are many mineral springs, including the world renowned Milk River Baths in Clarendon.

The country is divided into three counties--Cornwall, Middlesex and Surrey--which are subdivided into 14 parishes: Kingston, St. Andrew, St. Thomas, Portland, St. Mary, St. Ann, Trelawny, St. James, Hanover, Westmoreland, St. Elizabeth, Manchester, Clarendon and St. Catherine.

Each parish has a capital town which is its centre of Local Government administration. Kingston, situated in the south-eastern part of the island, is the capital city. The other city, Montego Bay, is the leading tourist resort and is located on the island's north-western coast. Other important towns include Spanish Town, the former capital; Mandeville, in the heart of the bauxite mining area; May Pen; and the tourism centres of Ocho Rios and Port Antonio.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The mountains boast a variety of minerals, chiefly limestone. Economically however, the most important mineral is bauxite (aluminum ore), and there are also deposits of gypsum and high grade calcium carbonate. There are many mineral springs, including the world renowned Milk River Baths in Clarendon.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Where is Jamaica located?
Jamaica is an island in the Caribbean Sea to the southeast of the United States, nearest to neighboring Cuba and the island of Hispaniola. Jamaica has a total coastline of 1,022 kilometers (635 miles). The total area covered by the island is 10,911 square kilometers (4,212 square miles). 

Rocky's Tours for all your ground transportation needs while here in Jamaica
office:876-957-9239, 305-848-8389, mobile: 876-370-7915
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

"Excellence is our Motto" A safe, secure and reliable ride.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

DID YOU KNOW???

The Old Fort - Bottom of Great George Street, Savanna-la-mar, westmoreland

At the foot of Great George Street is the Old Fort of Savanna-la-mar. Construction began in the 18th century but the fort was never completed. Nowadays all that remains is the shore-side outer wall and the partly submerged shell of the structure, much of the outer wall has fallen in to the sea. The Fort, however, has not gone to waste as it is now used as a popular swimming hole!


For a tour of Savannalamar and Mayfield Falls contact:

Rocky's Tours for all your ground transportation needs while here in Jamaica
office:876-957-9239, 305-848-8389, mobile: 876-370-7915
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

"Excellence is our Motto" A safe, secure and reliable ride.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

To understand the origin of Jamaica culture, you could go as far back as several centuries ago. The Arawaks or Tainos were the original coast-dwelling inhabitants of Jamaica who have left a trace of their culture in modern Jamaica. For instance, words such as 'hammock', 'canoe', and 'barbecue' are all thought to be derived from Taino words.

Because of its 300-year history under British rule as a stronghold of slavery, Jamaica culture is a rich mix of traditions including African, British, Spanish, Asian, and countless others, bringing their own traditions and adding it to the already eclectic pot.

And the result?

Jamaicans mainly speak English mixed with the local expressions, idioms and old-fashioned terms typically associated with the Elizabethan period. Our language or Jamaican English, known as patois enjoyed some popularity internationally, receiving treatment from Louise Bennett, Andrew Salkey and Michael Smith.

According to Jamaican folklore, Jamaica music originated from the Christian culture. In fact, the majority of Jamaicans are Christian, mainly of the Anglican and Church of God variety... and many a Jamaican musician has had his or her training in a Christian church in Jamaica.

The Rastafarian religion is typically associated with Jamaica and is heavily influenced by Ethiopian Coptic culture. However, Rastafarianism is based on Christianity but the Bible, the Holy Word, is read in accordance to Ethiopian fashion and devotees believe that the true and original descendant of Solomon is embodied in Emperor Haile Selassie. Some adherents also sport the distinctive dreadlocks that has become a mainstay for aspiring reggae artistes.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Dolphin Cove Ocho Rios

This magnificent property has a natural cove which is surrounded by 5 acres of lush tropical rain forest. Visitors have the opportunity to interact and "Swim With" dolphins, enjoying the thrill and love of these amazing lovable animals. Visitors can also swim with, hold, feed and learn about the evolutionary secrets of the Caribbean sharks. Visitors can capture their dream of being a dolphin trainer by taking the challenge of being “Sea Keeper” for the day.

Dolphin Cove is the place to spend the day enjoying lots of fun activities. There is something for everyone.  Entrance includes and allows guests the following activities as often as they wish. Guests can captain their own mini-boats and explore the coast, interact and snorkel with stingrays, take a glass-bottom kayak ride to explore the fascinating underwater world, watch our hilarious Shark Show and interact with exotic birds, snakes and iguanas on the Jungle Trail walk

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Dolphin Cove Ocho Rios

This magnificent property has a natural cove which is surrounded by 5 acres of lush tropical rain forest. Visitors have the opportunity to interact and "Swim With" dolphins, enjoying the thrill and love of these amazing lovable animals. Visitors can also swim with, hold, feed and learn about the evolutionary secrets of the Caribbean sharks. Visitors can capture their dream of being a dolphin trainer by taking the challenge of being Sea Keeper for the day.

Dolphin Cove is the place to spend the day enjoying lots of fun activities. There is something for everyone.  Entrance includes and allows guests the following activities as often as they wish. Guests can captain their own mini-boats and explore the coast, interact and snorkel with stingrays, take a glass-bottom kayak ride to explore the fascinating underwater world, watch our hilarious Shark Show and interact with exotic birds, snakes and iguanas on the Jungle Trail walk

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Original Mayfield Falls.

Mayfield Falls is a scenic 1-hour drive from Negril, Jamaica,
1-hours from Montego Bay, and only -hour from Lucea.
Centrally located in Glenbrook, Westmoreland, where the Dolphin Head Mountains provide a picture-perfect backdrop.

Come experience Jamaica's #1 eco-tourism attraction and
nature at its very best !

Mayfield Falls is the ideal location for day tours, nature walks, company retreats, weddings, meditation, special events, and school tours.

Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Mayfield Falls is truly a nature lover's paradise - two beautiful waterfalls, 21 natural pools, 52 varieties of ferns, an abundance of exotic tropical flowers and plant species, and several types of birds, butterflies, and indigenous wildlife.

Mayfield Falls offers some of the prettiest scenery Mother Nature has to offer. Driving through the tropical Jamaica rainforest, the first thing you notice is the clean, fresh mountain air...

Come experience Jamaica's #1 eco-tourism attraction and nature at its best ! 

Rocky's Tours will take you their, Please contact us!
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

Yeh Mon, Jamaica No Problem!!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Not only is this a dreamy escape, but the Pelican Bar literally began as a dream. Its founder, local fisherman Floyde Forbes, built it after a particularly vivid vision of a bar built on stilts in the middle of the sea. Inspired, Floyde set to work constructing his bar by transporting planks of wood with his fishing boat. Initially the bar was only used by Floyde and his friends, but they couldnt keep it a secret for long. In fact, it became so well loved that when the dream turned into a nightmare, and the bar was destroyed in 2004 by hurricane Ivan, the locals and hotel owners all chipped in to help with its reconstruction.

 The saying getting there is half the fun definitely applies to Floydes Pelican Bar. Due to its remote location, visitors have to catch a lift from the mainland with local fishermen for the twenty minute adventure across open waters. While it may not be the best transport for those who suffer sea sickness, its definitely worth it. Once there visitors can escape for a day of sunbathing, drinking beer, fishing, swimming and snorkelling in the surrounding shallow waters. Everything you need is provided, if the trip made you a little peckish, The Pelican Bar serves lobster and fried fish, all freshly caught. Understandably this is a place you wont want to leave. In fact, many guests loved it so much that they wanted to become part of this fantastic place; the bar is now littered with mementos from previous visitors, while the floor is covered with carved names and personal messages.


Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

In 1995, 1996, 1997 YS Falls was the JHTA Attraction of the Year. In 2002 the Ministry of Tourism and Sport awarded us an acheivement award for "outstanding environmental stewardship displayed by the management in the develoipment of an ecotourism attraction" In 1996 TPDco. Ltd. Tourism Product Development Co. Ltd. awarded us "Good envirnomental stewardship and for being the first attraction to have all staff Team Jamaica certified" 



Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

History of Dunn's River Falls

Dunn’s River Falls is undoubtedly one of Jamaica's national treasures. The Spaniards called the area “Las Chorreras”, which means “the waterfalls or the springs”. The meaning of “Las Chorreras" has been reduced over a period of time to "Ocho Rios" which means eight rivers. Keep in mind however that there are not really eight rivers but only four rivers in the vicinity. These four rivers are known as, Cave River, Roaring River, Turtle River and of course Dunn’s River. These "Chorreras" as they were called are characterized as an endless flow and quick descent of water, with very swift cascades and waterfalls which flow straight into the Caribbean Sea.

Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Initially, planes landed in water and before the 1930s many landed in the Kingston harbour at Harbour Head where the Palisadoes strip meets the mainland. In the 1930s, the Public Works Department built the road from Harbour Head to Port Royal, using prison labour, and the Palisadoes Airport was built half-way between Harbour Head and Port Royal. There was a wooden terminal building where passengers arriving and departing mixed with their families and friends in the departure and arrival areas. Air travel was simpler then.

Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

When did Jamaica gain independence?
Jamaica gained full independence from the rule of the United Kingdom on August 6, 1962, when it became a member of the British Commonwealth. Jamaican Independence Day is celebrated every year with lot of festivities, including a parade held at Kingston, where people dress up in traditional attire to represent their cultural heritage.

What was Jamaica formerly named?
Jamaica was known as 'Xaymaca' before Europeans landed on the island, a name meaning "Land of Wood and Water" or the "Land of Springs." The name was given by the indigenous inhabitants of the island.

What is the national bird of the Jamaica?
The doctor bird or swallow-tail humming bird is the national bird of Jamaica. It is found only on this island. The humming bird has been immortalized in Jamaican folklore and song throughout Jamaican history.



Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

History of Dunn's River Falls

Dunn’s River Falls is undoubtedly one of Jamaica's national treasures. The Spaniards called the area “Las Chorreras”, which means “the waterfalls or the springs”. The meaning of “Las Chorreras" has been reduced over a period of time to "Ocho Rios" which means eight rivers. Keep in mind however that there are not really eight rivers but only four rivers in the vicinity. These four rivers are known as, Cave River, Roaring River, Turtle River and of course Dunn’s River. These "Chorreras" as they were called are characterized as an endless flow and quick descent of water, with very swift cascades and waterfalls which flow straight into the Caribbean Sea.



Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Black River Good things come from Small Towns*

The town sits at the mouth of the river from which it gets its name.Up to the early 20th century it was a bustling commercial centre at the forefront of many developments taking place in Jamaica.You'd never guess it now, but it was the first town in Jamaica to get electricity, had the first telephone exchange, received Jamaica's first car, and had the best racetrack on the island.

Take a trip up the Black River Safari - see crocodiles, water birds, mangroves, water lillies on a 3 mile journey up Jamaica's longest navigable river.


Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Port Antonio

Port Antonio has retained its charm, as a quiet rural township, and is home to one of the most beautiful harbors in the world.
Capital of the parish of Portland - the town was described by the American poet, Ella Wheeler Wilcox, who vacationed here, as “the most exquisite port on earth”.  Port Antonio’s twin harbors are among the finest in the Caribbean. This is a place where you can truly escape from the stress of daily life. Commercial tourism has not discovered this tiny piece of paradise on earth ... yet.


Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A SHORT, LONG HISTORY - Port Antonio was a sleepy coastal town up until the 1880s, when Lorenzo Dow Baker started the banana trade in Jamaica, simultaneously promoting Port Antonio as one of the most amazing destinations for wealthy American travelers.

“Porty” became a “boom town” as a result of the growth of the banana trade, with more and more tourists arriving and departing in the banana boats. There were so many at one point, it's claimed that weekly sailing from Port Antonio was greater than weekly sailing from the great English port of Liverpool.

Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## kylake

Rocky, I just wanted to comment again on what a great service you provide. Transport to and from the Airport by both Wayne and Dewayne was excellent!! Forgot to mention the local Hi-Lo store trip with Dewayne also very excellent

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Kylake

I am very happy to know that you are pleased with the service we provide.
Its a pleasure to have had the privelege to be you transportation provider.
We are looking forward to seeing you again on your next visit.
have a great day, All the best my friend.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Jamaica has the third-largest butterfly in the world, the Giant Swallowtail, dwarfed only by the female Queen Alexandra Birdwing and the Goliath Birdwing, both found on the other side of the planet on the island of New Guinea.

Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

1 In West Africa ackee is hardly ever eaten but is cultivated for other uses. Immature fruits are used to make soap; the wood from the tree is termite resistant and, therefore, used for building; crushed ackee leaves are applied to the skin to treat headaches and ulcers. Ackee leaves are also used as a fodder for goats.

Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Kingston boasts the seventh-largest natural harbour in the world with an almost landlocked area of water roughly 10 miles long and two miles wide. Even close to shore the harbour is deep enough to accommodate large ships.

Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Special Tour Package Rocky Thursday

Group Tour

This tour is called the Rocky Thursday, It is a group tour. I pick up for this tour from the hotels in Negril. The Rocky Thursday Tour is every Thursday in each month. Pick up time from hotels is at 8:30am and return time back to hotels is approximately 6:00pm. The minimum amount of persons required for this trip is 4 persons. We can accommodate large and small groups. If I don’t have the required amount of persons other arrangements will be made.

The cost is $100us per person; this includes transportation, entrance fees to all 3 attractions and lunch. On the tour a complimentary drink is also provided for each client. 


To Book Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

In recent years, Jamaica has been ranked within the top five of the world's most favoured tourist destinations. Jamaica was rated highest among her competitors in both the number of travel agents who ranked Jamaica first and also those who classified Jamaica among the top three in the Traveline Survey report on the Quality of Tourist Office Service, which was published in June 1998. 



To Book with Rocky's Tours Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Harry Belafonte's famous song Day O, also known as the Banana Boat Song, was one of the 1950s' biggest hit records, leading to the very first gold record ever awarded. The song was originally recorded in 1954 by Miss Lou as a rendition of the traditional Jamaican song, Day O, and is one of her most popular recordings.

 In 1998, the Reggae Boyz became the first team from an English-speaking Caribbean country to qualify for the FIFA World Cup.



To Book with Rocky's Tours Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Apart from the United States, Jamaica has won the most world and Olympic medals: 56 Olympic medals in 64 years: 13 gold, 24 silver and 17 bronze. One bronze medal is for sprint cycling. Up to 2010, 80 of the 204 National Olympic Committees had not yet won an Olympic medal.
Ottey has had the longest career as a top-level international sprinter. 

To Book with Rocky's Tours Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## garysteph1018

Thanks Rocky for the safe ride into Negril & the cold Red Stripes!!! Couldn't have asked for a better start to my trip!!!

----------


## love2travelchic

What's the contact info? and how are the prices?

----------


## love2travelchic

Oh nevamind...I see the info..hehe!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

No problem love2travelchic Looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks Gary and Steph Respect Mon. Enjoy your vacation, have fun.

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Thanks, Rocky, for another uneventful journey to and from Negril. Be seeing you next time.

----------


## MikeyNYC

Rocky,
Many thanks from Mike, Mike and Sylvia for the accomodating transfers and excellent trip to YS and Pelican.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks Mike and Sylvia it was a pleasure to have you travel with Rocky's Tours.
I am happy that you are satisfied with our services. Looking forward to seeing you again soon.
All the best.

Rocky

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rum is the national drink of Jamaica
Jamaica is the first Caribbean Country to gain Independence.
Ian Fleming designed and built his home, "Goldeneye", in Jamaica and wrote ten of his James Bond novels there.

To Book with Rocky's Tours Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Some things Jamaica is well known for:

    Blue Mountain Coffee
    The Jamaican Bobsled team
    Reggae Music and Bob Marley
    Jerk Sauce
    The Beautiful beaches and coral reefs


To Book with Rocky's Tours Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Special Tour Package Rocky Thursday

Group Tour

This tour is called the Rocky Thursday, It is a group tour. I pick up for this tour from the hotels in Negril. The Rocky Thursday Tour is every Thursday in each month. Pick up time from hotels is at 8:30am and return time back to hotels is approximately 6:00pm. The minimum amount of persons required for this trip is 4 persons. We can accommodate large and small groups. If I don’t have the required amount of persons other arrangements will be made.

The cost is $100us per person; this includes transportation, entrance fees to all 3 attractions and lunch. On the tour a complimentary drink is also provided for each client. 

To Book with Rocky's Tours Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The population of Montego Bay is 96,488 according to a 2001 Population census.


To Book with Rocky's Tours Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Jamaica has the third-largest butterfly in the world, the Giant Swallowtail, dwarfed only by the female Queen Alexandra Birdwing and the Goliath Birdwing, both found on the other side of the planet on the island of New Guinea.

To Book with Rocky's Tours Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Head of Government: The head of government in Jamaica is the Prime Minister who is elected by the Jamaican people. The prime minister is the leader of the majority party in the House of Representation.

To Book with Rocky's Tours Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Located about half hour's drive from Negril, the Blue Hole Mineral Springs is one of the newest attractions around Negril. The Blue Hole Mineral Spring sits beneath a cavernous opening in Jamaica’s terrain and is completely encased by Karst limestone. The naturally occurring minerals in the limestone act as an underground filter for the steady upwelling of water, leaving behind a luxuriously pure bath of minerals for guests to enjoy. Blue Hole Mineral Spring opens every day at 9:00 am. The mineral spring and swimming pool stay open until dark and the bar does not close until the last guest leaves.

To Book with Rocky's Tours Contact us at:
Rocky's Tours for all your tours and excursions.
Office:305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours the ultimate provider of ground transportation in Negril. Our services speak for us. "Excellence" is our motto. Safe, Reliable and friendly. A unique transportation service where each client is considered family. We make every thing easy for you , no hasssell, stress free that's we. Every trip is customized to each clients/family member's unique style and taste. Professionalism is key to the services we offer. we are only a phone call or email a way feel free to call or drop us a line. our mobile number is never off. Whatever your ground transportation needs are our professional, friendly and diverse team will handle exquisitely for you.

www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Bob Marley Museum is a museum in Kingston, Jamaica, dedicated to the reggae musician Bob Marley. The museum is located at 56 Hope Road, Kingston 6, and is Bob Marley's former place of residence.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Where is Jamaica located?
Jamaica is an island in the Caribbean Sea to the southeast of the United States, nearest to neighboring Cuba and the island of Hispaniola. Jamaica has a total coastline of 1,022 kilometers (635 miles). The total area covered by the island is 10,911 square kilometers (4,212 square miles).

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Although not an official hero, the Hon. Louise Bennett Coverly (Miss Lou) is regarded by many as Jamaica's cultural hero, for her role in promoting the acceptance and celebration of Jamaican patois as a legitimate means of expression.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The mountains boast a variety of minerals, chiefly limestone. Economically however, the most important mineral is bauxite (aluminum ore), and there are also deposits of gypsum and high grade calcium carbonate. There are many mineral springs, including the world renowned Milk River Baths in Clarendon. 

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

TripAdvisor is delighted to recognize Rocky's Taxi and Tour Services with a 2013 Certificate of Excellence.

This prestigious award, which places you in the top-performing 10% of all businesses worldwide on TripAdvisor, is given to businesses that consistently earn high ratings from TripAdvisor travelers. 		newsflash header


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Green Grotto Caves: Known at various times as the Runaway Bay Caves, Cave Hall Caves, Discovery Bay Caves, Dry Harbour Caves, Hopewell Caves, Rum Caves and Dairy Caves, are among Jamaica's most prominent natural attractions. They are of international repute and have been seeing visitors since the 18th century.

Situated on 25.9 hectares of the island's beautiful North Coast, the Caves are located between the resort centres of Ocho Rios and Montego Bay and are precisely 3.2 km from Discovery Bay to the west and 4 km from Runaway Bay to the east. 

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Green Grotto cave is rich in history and can be identified with different groups of people. The first Jamaicans, the Arawak Indians (Tainos) found shelter in the caves initially. Proof of this is evident in the multiple fragments of pottery and adzes that are unearthed from time to time. During the period of take-over by the English, the caves were used as a hideout for the Spaniards who were being driven out of the country.


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The caves can also be identified with that period between the two world wars where they were used by smugglers running arms to Cuba. In the latter years during the Second World War, the Government of Jamaica used the entrance of the cave as a storeroom for rum in barrels. In the 1960's Green Grotto Caves fell into the possession of the Kirkner family. Today, they are owned by the Urban Development Corporation and operated by the St Ann Development Company and the attraction is being developed to include a nature park and reserve. 

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Green Grotto Caves are well worth visiting, even by those who may not be excited about spelunking. The area is safe and extremely interesting. The staff at the Green Grotto Caves plans to introduce hiking, fishing, canoeing, and picnicking activities in the near future. The staff has a strong commitment to preserving the environment, and the caves are one of the first attractions in Jamaica to be Green-Globe certified.

At present, it is recommended that visitors wear comfortable shoes, preferably sneakers. A complimentary hard hat will be provided at the beginning of the 45-minute tour. The tour costs US$20 for adults and US$10 for children aged 4 to12. The cost includes a fruit punch when the tour is over.

The Green Grotto Caves are open from 9:00 AM to 4:00 PM every day.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Green Grotto Caves provided a perfect hideaway for runaway slaves, as well as for the smugglers who ran arms to Cuba. More recently, the caves were utilized as a place to store rum, and they were used as the backdrop for the submarine scene in the James Bond thriller, Live and Let Die. During their long history, the caves have been called by many names: Runaway Caves, Dairy Caves, Rum Caves, Hopewell Caves, and Dry Harbor Caves.


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Kingston is surrounded by the Blue Mountains, Red Hills, Long Mountain and the Kingston Harbour.
Kingston has a tropical climate, specifically a tropical wet-and-dry climate, characterized by a wet season from May to November, which coincides with the hurricane season, and a dry season from December to April.



To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hope Botanical Gardens
The Royal Botanical Gardens, commonly called “Hope Gardens”, occupies 200 acres of land in the Ligunaea Plains of urban St Andrew. The gardens were established in 1873 on a section of land from the estate of Major Richard Hope, one of the original English colonisers who arrived with the invading force of Penn and Venables. Today the gardens are the largest public green space in the Kingston metropolitan region, and are home to Jamaica’s most popular collection of endemic and exotic botanical collections.


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Bob Marley Museum
Museum dedicated to the memory of the late Reggae superstar, Robert "Bob" Marley. 
The museum is located in Marley's original studio where he recorded many of his songs.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The museum is situated on the site of the legendary musician's home, which he purchased in 1975. This house, featuring 19th-century architecture, was Marley's home until his death in 1981. It was converted into a museum six years later by his wife, Mrs Rita Marley. The main museum displays Marley's personal treasures.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Port Royal
City in Jamaica
Port Royal was a city located at the end of the Palisadoes at the mouth of the Kingston Harbour, in southeastern Jamaica. Founded in 1518, it was the centre of shipping commerce in the Caribbean Sea during the latter half of the 17th century. 



To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The 1655 Invasion of Jamaica:
In 1655, England sent a fleet to the Caribbean under the command of Admirals Penn and Venables for the purpose of capturing Hispaniola and the town of Santo Domingo. The Spanish defenses there proved too formidable, but the invaders did not want to return to England empty-handed, so they attacked and captured the lightly fortified and sparsely populated island of Jamaica instead. The English began construction of a fort on a natural harbor on the southern shores of Jamaica. A town sprang up near the fort: at first known as Point Cagway, it was renamed Port Royal in 1660.


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Pirates in Defense of Port Royal:
The administrators of the town were concerned that the Spanish could re-take Jamaica. Fort Charles on the harbor was operational and formidable, and there were four other smaller forts spread around the town, but there was little manpower to truly defend the city in the event of an attack. They began inviting pirates and buccaneers to come and set up shop there, thus assuring that there would be a constant supply of ships and veteran fighting men on hand. They even contacted the infamous Brethren of the Coast, an organization of pirates and buccaneers. The arrangement was beneficial for both the pirates and the town, which no longer feared attacks from the Spanish or other naval powers.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A Perfect Place for Pirates:
It soon became apparent that Port Royal was the perfect place for privates and privateers. It had a great deepwater natural harbor for protecting ships at anchor and it was close to Spanish shipping lanes and ports. Once it started to gain fame as a pirate haven, the town quickly changed: it filled up brothels, taverns and drinking halls. Merchants who were willing to buy goods from pirates soon set up shop. Before long, Port Royal was the busiest port in the Americas, largely run and operated by pirates and buccaneers.



To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A Perfect Place for Pirates:
It soon became apparent that Port Royal was the perfect place for privates and privateers. It had a great deepwater natural harbor for protecting ships at anchor and it was close to Spanish shipping lanes and ports. Once it started to gain fame as a pirate haven, the town quickly changed: it filled up brothels, taverns and drinking halls. Merchants who were willing to buy goods from pirates soon set up shop. Before long, Port Royal was the busiest port in the Americas, largely run and operated by pirates and buccaneers.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Port Royal Thrives:
The booming business done by pirates and privateers in the Caribbean soon led to other industries. Port Royal soon became a trading center for slaves, sugar and raw materials such as wood. Smuggling boomed, as Spanish ports in the New World were officially closed to foreigners but represented a huge market for African slaves and goods manufactured in Europe. Because it was a rough-and-tumble outpost, Port Royal had a loose attitude towards religions, and soon was home to Anglicans, Jews, Quakers, Puritans, Presbyterians and Catholics. By 1690, Port Royal was as large and important a town as Boston and many of the local merchants were quite wealthy.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## justchuck

Hey Rocky:

We had another great trip to Negril.  It's always good to see you again!

Wayne was nice to travel with too, and we know that next year we want to stop at The Chill Spot on the way to Negril.

Thanks for your great service.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks my friend it was a pleasure to see you again and have you travel with us.
We look forward to having you again soon. We provide the best service, Happy to know you
had a great trip with Wayne. Thanks again my brother.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The 1692 Earthquake and Other Disasters:
It all came crashing down on June 7, 1692. That day, a massive earthquake shook Port Royal, dumping most of it into the harbor. An estimated 5,000 died in the earthquake or shortly thereafter of injuries or disease. The city was ruined. Looting was rampant, and for a time all order broke down. Many thought that the city had been singled out for punishment by God for its wickedness. An effort was made to rebuild the city, but it was devastated once again in 1703 by a fire. It was repeatedly hit by hurricanes and even more earthquakes in following years, and by 1774 it was essentially a quiet village.


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Famous Pirates and Port Royal:

Port Royal's glory days as the greatest of the pirate ports were brief but noteworthy. Many famous pirates and privateers of the day passed through Port Royal. Here are some of the more memorable moments of Port Royal as a pirate haven.

    In 1668, legendary privateer Captain Henry Morgan departed for his famous attack on the city of Portobello from Port Royal.
    In 1669, Morgan followed up with an attack on Lake Maracaibo, also launched from Port Royal.
    In 1671, Morgan made his greatest and final raid, the sacking of the city of Panama, launched from Port Royal.
    On August 25, 1688, Captain Morgan died in Port Royal and was given a send-off worthy of the greatest of the privateers: warships in port fired their guns, he lay in state at the King's House, and his body was carried through town on a gun carriage to its final resting place.
    In December of 1718, pirate John "Calico Jack" Rackham captured the merchant ship Kingston within sight of Port Royal, infuriating local merchants, who sent bounty hunters after him.
    On November 18, 1720, Rackham and four other pirates who had been captured were hanged at Gallows Point at Port Royal. Two of his crewmates - Anne Bonny and Mary Read - were spared because they were both pregnant.
    On March 29, 1721, infamous pirate Charles Vane was hanged at Gallows Point in Port Royal.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Port Royal Today:
Today, Port Royal is a small Jamaican coastal fishing village. It retains very little of its former glory. Some old buildings are still intact, and it’s worth a trip for history buffs. It is a valuable archaeological site, however, and digs in the old harbor continue to turn up interesting items. With increased interest in the Age of Piracy, Port Royal is poised to undergo a renaissance of sorts, with theme parks, museums and other attractions being built and planned.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rosehall Great House
Once surrounded by a hugesugar cane plantation, it is approximately 6,600 acres of land and had over 2000 slaves working on it!

English planter, George Hall began building it in the 1750s by and named it after his wife Rose...hence the name Rosehall.
George died three years later, Rose married three more times, and her last husband John Palmer finished it between 1770-1780.
Both died and had no children...and their grand-nephew John Rose Palmer inherited the house. 

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The story states that she was born in England to an English mother and Irish father and spent most of her life in Haiti. When her parents died of yellow fever, she was adopted by a nanny who taught her witchcraft and voodoo. She moved to Jamaica and married John Palmer, owner of Rose Hall Plantation. Annie supposedly murdered Palmer along with two subsequent husbands and numerous male plantation slaves, later being murdered herself by a slave named "Takoo". A song about the legend called "The Ballad of Annie Palmer" was recorded by Johnny Cash.



To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Annee was called the “White Witch” because she bedazzled then did away with the three husbands and countless slave lovers. Quick with the whip, she was notorious for torturing slaves for her own entertainment.   “The White Witch of Rose Hall” has fascinated generations, and even today, there are those who claim to see Annie passing through the Great House.


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The White Witch awaits you in the great house at Rose Hall. Dead more than a century, Annie Palmer still stirs memories of her reign as the mistress of the Rose Hall Great House. Cursed by slaves, the White Witch, Annie Palmer, turned a magnificent plantation into a hell house of atrocities. Countless slaves fell prey to her torture while all three of her husbands met death at her hands. The Great House is but one of many attractions on the 6,600 acre Rose Hall Plantation. Here, visitors can experience the complete spectrum of island living - mountain villages, cane fields, luxury villas, resort hotels and condominiums, miles of beautiful beaches and well-maintained golf courses.



To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rose Hall is a Georgian mansion built in the 1770s and restored in the 1960s. It is decorated with silk wallpaper printed with palms and birds, ornamented with chandeliers, furnished with mostly European antiques, and features a downstairs bar and restaurant. It is currently owned by former Miss World USA Michele Rollins and her entrepreneur husband John Rollins.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Somerset Falls
Spanish settlers occupied this property over 400 years ago and many of the original aqueducts and dams built by them are still visible today. The breath-taking waterfall is hidden in the rainforest, where the Daniels River plunges down a narrow gorge. Here you can settle in for a lovely day of sunning, relaxing and bathing in picture-perfect deep rock pools.
You can also enjoy a boat ride around the back falls and take a swim in the Somerset Falls and visit the caves. 
Enjoy a fantastic collection of exotic birds while you dine and have a cool drink at the Somerset Falls bar and restaurant surrounded by the falls
A stunning peak into Jamaica’s world of nature.



To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

THE BLUE MOUNTAINS, JAMAICA

“It is the fairest island eyes have beheld; mountainous and the land seems to touch the sky."
Christopher Columbus, 1494

Shrouded almost perpetually by mists that give Jamaica’s highest mountains their bluish color, the Blue Mountain range sprawls across the eastern portion of the island for a length of 28 miles and an average width of about 12 miles. They rise steeply in an area so compact that it is possible to drive from the coastal plains to an elevation of over 7,000 feet in less than an hour.


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Blue Mountains dominate the eastern parishes of St. Andrew, St. Thomas, Portland and St. Mary, rising swiftly from the coast to a series of rounded peaks they are culminating in Blue Mountain Peak (2.407 m), the highest point in Jamaica. The Blue Mountains are much more humid and cooler than the rest of Jamaica, so you find a quite different climate. Because of this more than 500 flowering plant species can be found in this area, about 240 of which are indigenous to the island, including 65 species of orchids. 


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The steep faced mountains rise north-east of Kingston and soar in green pleats to a knife- edged backbone - the Grand Ridge - extending west-north-west and east-south-east for about 48 km.

The mountain is 20 km wide on average. The chain is flanked to the east by the lower John Crow Mountains and to the west by the less distinct Port Royal Mountains. 


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Blue Lagoon
It is the most famous place in Portland. They say that the lagoon is bottomless and that a sort of dragon is hidden there.
In the reality Blue Lagoon is an enchanting spot with blue deep water, a spring of fresh water and a well known restaurant where you can dine eating food served on banana leaves. 

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Reggae Explosion, Island Village (Ocho Rios)
Learn about island rhythms at Reggae Xplosion. This interactive museum chronicles Reggae’s roots in mento, ska, and rock steady, and pays homage to Bob Marley and other stars. Plug in your headphones at various spots and hear songs by and interviews with the island’s music greats of the past 50 years. You can even sway to such Jamaican dance hall songs by Buju Banton, Beenie Man, and other stars. Rhythm-loving teens will be impressed.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Seven Mile Beach, (Negril)
On the west end of Jamaica, Negril —more laid back that bustling Montego Bay or Ocho Rios-lures visitors with seven miles of golden sand beaches and calm water. Concessionaires offer a wide variety of watersports, from jet skiing to parasailing and snorkeling. Strolling along the water’s edge is fun, but be aware that family resorts are interspersed with clothing-optional beaches.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Doctor’s Cave Beach Club (Montego Bay)
A day at Doctor’s Cave lets you sample Jamaica’s specialties—beautiful beaches, good snorkeling, and native cuisine. A mix of international tourists and locals frequent the broad sweep of sand. Concessionaires rent chairs and umbrellas, and vendors sell meat patties, goat curry, and other native dishes. Here kids can find enough new friends for a pick up game of surfside touch football.

To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

During the English empire, it was discovered that the rum time spent in the barrel, combined with the gentle rocking of the ship allowed for a smoother, tastier product.

We learnt that during the 2nd world war, whisky was in very short supply and experiments were carried out at the Appleton Estate to produce a type of rum that would serve as a substitute. 


To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Taxi and Tour Service 2013 Tripadviser Certificate of Excellence Winner



To Book with Rocky's Tours
www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
email:rockystours@yahoo.com
Office: 305-848-8389, 876-957-9239
Mobile: 876-370-7915

----------


## mn negril fan

Congrats Rocky!!!

----------


## garysteph1018

Rocky works VERY hard to take care of his people! I adore him! Definitely well deserved!!!

----------


## Reggae Roy

Very nice Roxroy and well deserved. See you in just 9 more days!!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Reggae Roy, how are you my firend, thank you very much looking forward to seeing you soon.
All the best.

----------


## nutz4travel

Well done Rocky!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thank you my friends. Looking forward to seeing you soon.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours Wedding Transportation Summer Special

We are very proud to introduce a summer specail to all persons getting Married in Negril from August to October 31,2013

BOOK YOUR WEDDING TRANSPORTATION NOW!!!!!!
AND GET FREE TRANSPORTATION FOR THE BRIDE AND GROOM!!!!!

AIRPORT TRANSFERS

Book your airport transfers for your wedding party with us and you pay a special price of $18us each for 10 or more persons traveling together along with the bride and groom, the bride and groom will travel free. If You have over 20 persons in your group, we will provide private airport transfer for the bride and groom free.

TOURS

Book your Tours for your wedding party with us also for a group of 10 or more persons the bride and groom gets their transportation free.

For more information on ourservices please visit our website at www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

BOOK NOW!!! don't delay.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rick's Cafe

OUR STORY BEGINS with the opening of Rick's Cafe by its founder, Richard Hershman, in April 1974. At the time, Negril was a sleepy fishing village with little development, it lacked many modern amenities such as electricity, telephone and hot running water. Our beautiful little cliffside location was originally owned by a local doctor, the son of the first Governor General of independent Jamaica. 

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

RICK’S CAFE was the first public bar and restaurant of its type on the West End Cliffs, offering an alternative to Negril's majestic seven mile beach. From the beginning, Rick's Cafe boasted an unrivaled view of the sunset from its naturally formed cliffs. Over the years, visitors and locals alike have designated Rick's Cafe as Negril's premier gathering spot and our sunsets have become a Jamaican tradition. 


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours Wedding Transportation Summer Special

We are very proud to introduce a summer specail to all persons getting Married in Negril from August to October 31,2013

BOOK YOUR WEDDING TRANSPORTATION NOW!!!!!!
AND GET FREE TRANSPORTATION FOR THE BRIDE AND GROOM!!!!!

AIRPORT TRANSFERS

Book your airport transfers for your wedding party with us and you pay a special price of $18us each for 10 or more persons traveling together along with the bride and groom, the bride and groom will travel free. If You have over 20 persons in your group, we will provide private airport transfer for the bride and groom free.

TOURS

Book your Tours for your wedding party with us also for a group of 10 or more persons the bride and groom gets their transportation free.

For more information on ourservices please visit our website at www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

BOOK NOW!!! don't delay.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

IN ADDITION to the beautiful views, Rick's Cafe is fortunate to have one of the most incredible coves along the West End Cliffs. From our cliffs, countless visitors and locals have jumped or dived into the crystalline water below. Our highest platform jump is 35 feet and ensures the thrill of a lifetime. 

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

FOR MORE THAN thirty years, Rick's Cafe has maintained as much of its original ambiance as possible, despite some setbacks. In September 1988, Hurricane Gilbert completely destroyed Rick's Cafe. Waves in excess of 25 feet crashed over the cliffs and treetops. After rebuilding, Rick's Cafe came back more spectacular than ever. Sixteen years later, Hurricane Ivan destroyed Rick's on September, 11 2004. More destructive than Gilbert, waves in excess of 60 to 80 feet crashed over the cliffs and treetops. When the winds finally passed, Rick’s Cafe had been blown across the road in bits and pieces. After the tremendous damage from Ivan, Rick’s came back once again, bigger and better than before.



To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Negril Lighthouse was built in 1894 1.5 miles south south east of the westernmost tip of the island of Jamaica by the French company Bubbler & Bernard. It is one of the earliest concrete lighthouses.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Dolphin Cove Jamaica is a marine attraction in Jamaica at which guests can swim and interact with dolphins, sharks, and stingrays in their natural environment.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Dolphin Cove is Jamaica’s Number One Marine attraction. Where visitors are sure to have an "Experience of a Life Time". This magnificent property has a natural cove which is surrounded by 5 acres of lush tropical rain forest. Visitors have the opportunity to interact, and "Ultimate Swim With The Dolphins", enjoying the thrill and love of these amazing lovable animals. Visitors can also Hold, Feed, Swim and Learn about the evolutionary secrets of the Caribbean Sharks; Visitors can Capture their dream of being a Dolphin Trainer, by taking the challenge of being “Sea Keeper” for the Day. Dolphin Cove at Treasure Cove is the place to spend the day – with lots of activities and fun. There is something for everyone:



To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## Tanfastic

> Rocky works VERY hard to take care of his people! I adore him! Definitely well deserved!!!


I second that garysteph, Rocky is the ultimate professional taking care of his customers safety and security at all times. You owe it to yourself to try Rocky's taxi and tour service at least once!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thank you Garysteph1018 and Tanfastic  exellence is our motto we work hard to be the best and do the best for our clients as they are
our number one priorty. Very Safe, friendly and reliable service. Have a great day my friends.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

This magnificent property has a natural cove which is surrounded by 5 acres of lush tropical rain forest. Visitors have the opportunity to interact and "Swim With" dolphins, enjoying the thrill and love of these amazing lovable animals. Visitors can also swim with, hold, feed and learn about the evolutionary secrets of the Caribbean sharks.  Visitors can capture their dream of being a dolphin trainer by taking the challenge of being “Sea Keeper” for the day.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

This rare opportunity is here at “Dolphin Cove at Treasure Reef”, where professionally experienced animal trainers will start your day by taking you behind the scenes of the secret lives of dolphins. Assist in food preparation, intimate feeding and behavior interaction with dolphins, sharks and stingrays whilst being educated with hands on training techniques used by the professionals.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

October 21, 2013 is National Heroes Day here in Jamaica it is a public Holiday, We have 6 heroes and 1 heroine. Each of our heroes have done a good job.
We are available for your tours, airport transfers etc. on any given day whether it is a public holiday or not.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Established forty years ago, Rafting on the Martha Brae boasts a complement of eighty five licensed and experienced raft captains. Thirty-foot long bamboo rafts are boarded from a concrete pier, under the supervision of a licensed dispatcher. The raft ride is operated over a three mile stretch of the beautiful Martha Brae river and lasts approximately one hour. Once on the raft, guests can learn about “The Legend of Martha Brae” or enjoy an exhilarating swim. The attraction has over the years played host to a number of celebrities including HRH Queen Elizabeth II, heavy weight champion Lennox Lewis, Chuck Norris, Dionne  Warwick, Spike Lee, former NBA star Patrick Ewing, Jane Seymour of “Doctor Quinn- Medicine Woman” fame, Kenny Rodgers, the late Johnny cash and world 100 meter champion Usain Bolt.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The embarkation area, “Rafter’s Village”, encompasses six acres of beautifully manicured lawns situated on a natural horseshoe island. It offers a fully appointed recreational facility which includes picnic grounds, a full service bar, two souvenir shops, swimming pool and modern restrooms. Before embarking on the tour, guests can also take a stroll through “Miss Martha’s Herb Garden”, a presentation of Jamaica’s herbs famous for their medicinal and healing properties.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Established forty years ago, Rafting on the Martha Brae boasts a complement of eighty five licensed and experienced raft captains. Thirty-foot long bamboo rafts are boarded from a concrete pier, under the supervision of a licensed dispatcher. The raft ride is operated over a three mile stretch of the beautiful Martha Brae river and lasts approximately one hour. Once on the raft, guests can learn about “The Legend of Martha Brae” or enjoy an exhilarating swim. The attraction has over the years played host to a number of celebrities including HRH Queen Elizabeth II, heavy weight champion Lennox Lewis, Chuck Norris, Dionne  Warwick, Spike Lee, former NBA star Patrick Ewing, Jane Seymour of “Doctor Quinn- Medicine Woman” fame, Kenny Rodgers, the late Johnny cash and world 100 meter champion Usain Bolt.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Dunn’s River Falls is an astounding flowing falls that extends across more than 183 metres or 600 feet. The falls is frequently featured in tourist advertisements that endorse Jamaica. These ads make Dunn’s River Falls one of the most well liked travel destinations on the island. Another remarkable point is that the Dunn’s River is one of the few rivers in the world that flows directly into the Caribbean Sea. The most popular activity is climbing up the falls and then hanging out in one of the several lagoons or pools along the way. 

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Over the years going to Dunn’s River Falls has become an important Jamaican tourist activity. Of course no stay in the region of Ocho Rios, Jamaica is fulfilled without a stop over by Dunn’s River Falls. Even though it may sound like just another of the numerous rivers and waterfalls that line up the small island of Jamaica, Dunn’s River Falls is unlike anywhere you will ever experience.
The world famous Dunn’s River Falls is one of the many attractions that are found nearby Ocho Rios. It is however without any doubt the best known of all the attractions available in Jamaica. Over the decades Dunn’s River Falls has offered millions of tourists and locals an immediate bond to nature and has intrigued and mesmerized families for many generations.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Dunn’s River Falls was also featured in the James Bond Movie “Dr. No”. Ian Fleming, who is the author of the James Bond movies, fell in love with Jamaica while visiting the island for a naval meeting and spent several winters there at his property. The movie included the well-known scene of Ursula Andress walking out on Jamaica’s famous Dunn’s River beach. The waterfalls are located near to the town of Ocho Rios.
The climbing of Dunn’s River Falls has been done by the locals as well as so many tourists for so long that it is quite easy to believe that the waterfall was made for climbing. However, in truth and in fact, Dunn’s River Falls is totally natural and all of the structures, crevices, and natural pools of water were made by the actual flow of the water's current. 


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Dunn’s River Falls is an astounding flowing falls that extends across more than 183 metres or 600 feet. The falls is frequently featured in tourist advertisements that endorse Jamaica. These ads make Dunn’s River Falls one of the most well liked travel destinations on the island. Another remarkable point is that the Dunn’s River is one of the few rivers in the world that flows directly into the Caribbean Sea. The most popular activity is climbing up the falls and then hanging out in one of the several lagoons or pools along the way. 


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Turtle River Falls and Garden
 Tropical Rainforest

The Rainforest surrounds the most majestic of the waterfalls and also surrounds the upper steeper portion of the property. The many and famous viewing platforms along the river provide the perfect viewing point to appreciate the plant diversity of the rainforest. Clearly seen along the river walk are the four levels typical of a rainforest, namely, the emergent level, the canopy, the understory and the forest floor, providing fantastic educational opportunity on the world’s imperilled rainforests and what is required to preserve them.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Located in the Rainforest area far away from the hustle and bustle of the Gardens are four different decks mounted right above the flow of the waterfalls and appropriately suited for small wedding ceremonies (30 persons or less), proposals and renewal of vows.
With the Rainforest’s natural surroundings, wildlife, cool climate and exclusivity, blow the minds of your guests with a grand setup then soothe them with the serenity of the environs….

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Green, clean and serene The Great Lawn is yours to enjoy a lovely family picnic, sun-bathing, fundays, sports days, bird-watching or a simple nap in the shade.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Gardens are dominated by the breath-taking waterfalls on the Turtle River which run south to north throughout the Gardens.
Lose yourself amongst our fourteen natural waterfalls with meandering streams and spring-fed pools.
Experience a tropical fantasy as you climb the waterfalls  
Refresh and revitalize your body in our waterfalls while taking memorable photographs against the majestic backdrop.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Walk-In-Aviary (382,329 Cubit Feet) is 140 ft in diameter and 75 ft in height and covers approximately 15,400 ft2 of land space and is stocked with colourful tropical birds including some of the 27 species endemic to Jamaica. The Aviary offers a vivid interactive experience for visitors who are permitted, as additional entertainment, to interact and feed the birds.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocklands Bird Sanctuary is home to some of Jamaica’s most exquisite species of bird.

A variety of birds fly around feeders while visitors watch in amazement.

This place is a must see if you are a bird or nature lover!

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

You can take a leisurely stroll to see more birds and flora. Ensure you bring along your sugar water bottle – hummers will follow you around and request drinks as you stroll.  Don’t forget to bring your camera.  You should not pass up the opportunity to take a photo with Jamaica’s national bird – the beautiful Doctorbird and there are many of them here.  The birds here are wild, free and move very quickly.  It is a wonderful and organic experience and should not be missed.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Mahoe Falls Coyaba Gardens
The serenity of a genuine water garden, fed by streams that rise on the property... exquisite Jamaican Spanish architecture...
Spectacular Mahoe waterfalls... a Museum of Island History focusing on the forgotten Taino/Arawak culture of Jamaicas first inhabitants ... a Shop of island curios and crafts, rums and coffees... breathtaking views of the Bay of Ocho Rios... the shade of giant banyan and cedar trees... Blue Mountain Coffee served in a cut-stone courtyard... a natural aquarium filled with koi carp, mullet, snappers and turtles...


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

HARMONY HALL
Harmony Hall was acquired in 1980 by Annabella Proudlock, who, with a group of friends, spent a year restoring the mid-19th century Methodist manse to its original glory.

Promoting excellence in, and broadening the appreciation of Jamaican art and craft was the principal motivation for opening the gallery in the popular resort area of Ocho Rios, since then, it has received international acclaim.



To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

RAINFOREST BOBSLED JAMAICA ATR MYSTIC MOUNTAIN
Race through the forest on Bobsled Jamaica, the park's signature attraction takes riders on a 1000m gravity driven ride.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Rainforest Adventures park at Mystic Mountain in Ocho Rios is the heart and soul of the Jamaica rain forest activities! You’ll have ample opportunities to put on your explorer’s hat and take your camera on a photo safari — this park takes you all the way from the seashore to 700 feet above sea level at the top of the mountain, stretching over 100 acres. This is one rain forest tour in Jamaica that will give your memory chip a workout it won’t soon forget!

A must on anyone’s list of “green” things to do in Jamaica, the environmentally friendly Mystic Mountain attraction is an unforgettable rain forest adventure for everyone in your family. The rainforest tour lets you indulge in an up-close and personal visit with a fascinating ecosystem, plus it gives you the chance to let your inner thrill-seeker take charge on four exhilarating Mystic Mountain activities including the SkyExplorer, the Bobsled Ride, the Canopy Zip Line and the unique Mystic Waterslide.



To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyime.

----------


## TrempraleauJohn

Hello Rocky. I'm the guy that reserved a private transfer to Negril, requesting a 12 pk of cold stripes. We still get our complimentary drinks too. Right? Dec. 1 .

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi TrempraleauJohn Sure my friend your complimentary Redstripe is a must, looking forward to having you travel with us.
See you soon.

----------


## TrempraleauJohn

Your the best! Great communication. Very important quality.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks my friend, this what we enjoy doing, Looking forward to meeting you Dec. Hope all is well with you and your family.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hello my negril message board family. As the winter season is approaching, and you are planning your trips to Jamaica to spend your Vacation with us. We at Rocky's Tours are thinking of you as well. We started offering the Shared/Regular transportation based on my clients request of share transportation. As we are always thinking about our clients and always make them happy.  Our aim is to provide efficient  effective and affordable service to our clients, by doing this we know they will be happy that Rocky's Tours was their choice of transportation and satisfied with the services we offered.

We offer 3 types of Airport transportation and Rates, Namely Private, Shared/Regular and Group private transportation. *Private* is when you and your party are the only ones in the vehicle that will be transported to your resort. *Shared/Regular* is when you will be traveling with others who will be arriving around the same time as you are, or they be on the same flight as you, these persons will be going to the same area that you will be going and you share the cost. *Group private* is when a group of persons who are traveling together and they will be the only ones in the vehicle.  Each type of transportation that we provide has a different rate. Clients who wish to use the Club Mobay VIP Services can now book this through us at a discounted price. For more information on the services we provide please visit our website at www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky’s Tours provides ground transportation from two ship ports in Jamaica. The Montego Bay cruise ship pier and the Falmouth cruise ship pier. We will take you on tours, shopping trips and more to Ocho Rios and Negril, around Montego Bay, Trelawny and its surrounding areas of choice, whatever your transportation needs be we are available.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*The Blue Lagoon.*
The most famous place in Portland and one of the legendary beauty spots in the world. A natural favorite for swimmers as the mix of fresh and salt water offers an unusual bathing experience. They say the lagoon is bottomless and that a sort of dragon resides there. But in reality Blue Lagoon is and enchanting spot with deep blue water fed by a fresh water mineral spring. 

Made famous by a certain Brooke Shields movie and the site of a well-publicised Jacques Cousteau dive, the 52m-deep (170.6ft) 'Blue Hole' (as locals call it) opens to the sea through a narrow funnel, but is fed by freshwater springs that come in at about 40m (131ft) deep.
Truly on of the most beautiful and enchanting sites in all of Jamaica!


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

If you like waterfalls, Somerset Falls is definitely the place to go. A world class setting to chill out - take a swim and refresh yourself.
Spanish settlers occupied this property over 400 years ago and many of the original aqueducts and dams built by them are still visible today. The breath-taking waterfall is hidden in the rainforest, where the Daniels River plunges down a narrow gorge. Here you can settle in for a lovely day of sunning, relaxing and bathing in picture-perfect deep rock pools.
You can also enjoy a boat ride around the back falls and take a swim in the Somerset Falls and visit the caves. 
Enjoy a fantastic collection of exotic birds while you dine and have a cool drink at the Somerset Falls bar and restaurant surrounded by the falls
A stunning peak into Jamaica’s world of nature.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Jamaica Hummingbird Garden - Rainforest Adventures Mystic Mountain, Ocho Rios Jamaica
The Hummingbird Garden at Rainforest Adventures in Mystic Mountain has been designed to attract and feed hummingbirds in their natural environment where they remain free to fly. This garden is an educational pavilion that gives opportunity to guests to learn more facts about the different species of hummingbirds in Jamaica, such as the Jamaican Mango, Eastern and Western Streamertail, Vervain Hummingbird (the 2nd smallest bird in the world), and many more.

Come and see these beautiful little birds as they fly on the flowers and plants at the hummingbird garden at Rainforest Adventures.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Butterfly Attraction Garden - Rainforest Adventures Mystic Mountain, Ocho Rios Jamaica
The Butterfly Attraction Garden has been designed to attract and feed butterflies in their natural environment where they remain free to fly. Come and see the colorful butterflies in Jamaica as they fly on the flowers and plants at the butterfly garden.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

You can book your Club Mobay VIP Service through Rocky's Tours.

Why Book Club Mobay VIP Services with Rocky's Tours:

 Warm Welcome    Fast Access    Personalized Assistance    Reduced Stress    Eliminate Confusion    Escorted to Your Ground transportation 

Club Mobay VIP Services is available to all travelers no matter your airline or class.


For more information please visit our website page at http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...P_Services.htm


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

CLUB MOBAY VIP SERVICE

FEATURES:

   *Fast track through Immigration & Security
   *Complimentary refreshments (including alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages) plus snacks
   *Complimentary Business Centre services and Wi-Fi
   *Flat screen, cable television's with programs in a host of languages
   *Themed kiddies area
   *Mini spa treatments at an additional cost
   *Shower Facilities
   *Cultural exhibits
   *Access to Smoking Lounge during their hours of operation
   *Quiet lounge for Adults only
   *Complimentary Phone calls to USA/Canada and UK Landlines


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rhodes Hall Plantation, named for the British mercantile family that owned the estate in the 18th century, has been in continuous operation since the 1700s when its principal products were sugar cane and rum. Jamaican cane produces sugar of the the highest quality, and the production of rum played a crucial role in Jamaica's economy. A number of large, rusted, cauldrons, used originally to boil down the cane in the rum-making process, still dot the property.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The original shipping tallys from 1787, as seen above, are available for viewing at the hall of records in Spanish Town. Various other artifacts and implements from the era have also been discovered and preserved for display. The original paved roadway system between Montego Bay and Negril ran through the property and survives today as an internal access road. Before the Rhodes family owned the estate, the location was a popular site--for pirates. Just 5 miles east of Bloody Bay, where whales used to be slaughtered, this is were the infamous pirate (and inventor of the original skull and crossbones insignia), John ("Calico Jack") Rackham, was captured. The tranquil setting--and copious quantities of alcohol--are believed to have lulled Jack into letting down his guard and permitting the British troops to sneak up on him and take him. His crew included the first female pirate, Anne Bonny


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Due to its high elevation and close proximity to Bloody Bay, this spot served as a major lookout point for the pirates as they sought their next victim to plunder. They found the area an ideal hideout--complete with caves to live in, a ready supply of fresh mineral spring water to drink, and abundant fruits and vegetables to eat. 


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Today, Rhodes Hall is a protected nature reserve--part of the Negril Watershed Environmental Protection Area. Our morass (swamp) contains one of the largest reserves of the American Crocodile species in Jamaica, a crocodile nursery and an adjoining lake. Endangered bird and insect species such as the Jamaican Giant Swallowtail butterfly and the rare West Indian Whistling Duck can also be seen here.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A warm welcome to all our clients old, new and prospecting. We at Rocky's Tours (Rocky's Taxi and Tours, Rocky's Transportation and Tours) take the time out to give you all a warm welcome to be apart of the Rocky's Tours family.  It is with this opportunity that we take the time out to introduce to you the three types of Airport transfers that we offer.  They are Private, Group Private and Shared or Regular airport transfers. With Rocky's Tours as your ground transportation here in Jamaica we make your trip from the airport to your resort a very safe, friendly and memorable one. Upon Pick up at the airport all clients are given a complimentary Cold Red Stripe, Pop or Water each. This is our way of saying thank you.   Our rates are very economical, our Staff are very flexible, friendly, informative, courteous, reliable and safe. All Vehicles are Re fully Insured, Registered and Licensed.  Our Tour Rates are very economical, when airport transfers are book please ask about our tours and rates. Our clients satisfaction is guaranteed, when you travel with Rocky's Tour you can Relax because you are in good hands, our reputation speaks for it self. Please feel free to contact us.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The property includes every type of terrain in Jamaica: from beaches to coral coastline to mountain tops as high as 500 feet that afford excellent views all the way to Negril. The unspoiled tropical forest features a wide variety of indigenous plant life, including impressive stands of bamboo, among which is our own "Bamboo Lane." We also maintain a haven for Indian Blue peacocks. During the late fall and early winter season, hundreds of species of migrating birds take residence here. Truly, it is a nature-lover's paradise.

Plantain, banana, pineapple, breadfruit, ackee, coconut, june plum, mango, papaya, and avocado are in continuous cultivation and grow all around the property. You can just reach up and pick them.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

May Field Falls:
Fabulous River Walk begins with bamboo bridge crossing into the wonderland of Bamboo Village, Trek through river currents, splash in 7 natural Jacuzzis, romp up 21 waterfalls-3\4miles in distance…Immeasurable fun and memories


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anyti

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Mayfield Falls is truly a nature lover's paradise - two beautiful waterfalls, 21 natural pools, 52 varieties of ferns, an abundance of exotic tropical flowers and plant species, and several types of birds, butterflies, and indigenous wildlife. 


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytiime

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Mayfield Falls is truly a nature lover's paradise - two beautiful waterfalls, 21 natural pools, 52 varieties of ferns, an abundance of exotic tropical flowers and plant species, and several types of birds, butterflies, and indigenous wildlife. 


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytiime

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Mayfield Falls offers some of the prettiest scenery Mother Nature has to offer. Driving through the tropical Jamaica rainforest, the first thing you notice is the clean, fresh mountain air... 


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytiime

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Blue Hole Mineral Spring
the "Blue Hole Mineral Spring sits beneath a cavernous opening in Jamaica’s terrain and is completely encased by Karst limestone. The naturally occurring minerals in the limestone act as an underground filter for the steady upwelling of water, leaving behind a luxuriously pure bath of minerals for guests to enjoy."

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytiime

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Bob Marley Museum

For anyone who has long been a fan of the man who is arguably the father of Reggae music, no trip to Jamaica would be complete without a tour of his museum.  Bob Marley fans can take the 1  hour tour in Kingston, Jamaica.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Greenwood Great House is the finest antique museum in the Caribbean and indeed the greatest Great House in Jamaica.
Built during an era of elegance and brutality, Greenwood has retained the atmosphere of the 19th century and continues to capture the imagination of its visitors.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Built by the Barretts of Wimpole Street London in 1800, the home still has much of its original furniture. In fact, Greenwood has the largest and rarest collection of musical instruments and books in the island. 


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

History of Greenwood Great House
In 1655 Hersey Barrett, an officer in the expedition commanded by Admiral Penn and General Venables, was sent by Cromwell's parliament to capture Hispaniola from the Spanish. It proved to be too strongly held so they took the easier prize of Jamaica instead. Hersey Barrett was granted lands in Jamaica and settled here.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Unlike many of the original settlers the Barretts prospered and by the middle of the eighteenth century had become immensely wealthy, owning over 84,000 acres of land and over 2,000 slaves. The family also had a London house, the site of which is still known as Barrett Street, just north of the present day Selfridges.



To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The head of the family and Elizabeth Barrett Browning's father, Edward Barrett's income was in excess of 60,000 pounds a year.  When Edward went to live in England in 1795 accompanied by his brother Samuel and his sister Sarah (Pinkie), his cousin Richard Barrett remained firmly attached to Jamaica, becoming Speaker of the House of Assembly, Custos of the parish of St. James, a judge, among other things.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

To all Clients:
Due to the ongoing technical difficulties with Yahoo we are unable to access our Yahoo account. Please send all emails to roxroy45@hotmail.com. Sorry for the inconvenience caused.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

To all Clients

Although Yahoo seems to be back we are not so confident of Yahoo any more, so please continue to use both emails for contacting us.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Boasting a magnificent 7 tiered cascading waterfall, an expansive wading pool fed by underground springs, exciting canopy rides which carreen you down the alley high above the falls. river tube rides and spectactular views, adventure waits for you in the Jungle !



To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Nestled within a secluded valley on the less traveled South Coast of Jamaica, YS Falls is located on a working cattle and horse farm - YS Estate.
Calmly coexisting in a carefully managed ecosystem 50 miles East of Negril and 50 miles South West of Montego Bay, YS Estate is situated in the "breadbasket" Parish of St. Elizabeth.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com, roxroy45@hotmail.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Martha Brae River is a river of Jamaica. It is located in Trelawny Parish on the north coast of Jamaica, towards the western edge, about 6 miles south of Falmouth, Trelawny, Jamaica. The river features rafting.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

DID YOU KNOW?

ROCKY'S TOURS is one of the top tour companies in Jamaica. We have attained this level of achievement by keeping our services professional, our staff are very reliable, courteous, friendly and very professional.  The services that we provide are done prompt and accurately.  


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours take this opportunity to wish everyone a happy and prosperous New Year. We are grateful to be here. 
We are yet again into another year where we will be working hard to continue to be the best at what we do. providing
excellent transportation service to the many visitors to our beautiful Island Jamaica. We are very happy to be your transportation provider.
Please feel free to contact us for all your ground transportation needs, whether it be for airport transfers, hotel transfer, tours and excursions or your shopping trips, we are at your service.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For a safe and economical transportation service, Rocky's Tours is the way to go. For more information visit our website at www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com-


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For Fast response, efficient and No hassle transportation and tour service contact Rocky's Tours where world class service is provided.
For all your Tours, airport transfers feel free drop us a line or give us a call Our office hours are 9:00am to 5:00pm Monday to Friday.
To reach us after office is closed please email or call us at 1876-370-7915 this our our anytime number, you call we answer.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours provides the highest standard of personalized and friendly transportation service to create the ultimate experience for our guests, we have been doing this for the past 26 years.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Excellent Airport transfers, Excellent Tours contact Rocky's Tours


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Unique tour company with a professional team, geared at providing great service to you satisfaction and need.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Do you need airport transportation from the airport to your hotel? Rocky's Tours is at your service. Ontime, economical, safe and friendly.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We provide transportation for wedding groups. Our services include transportation for the bride, groom, bridal party or wedding guests. This service is offered in the areas of Airport transfers, ground transport on the day of the wedding, also any taxi service needed for errands for that special day. Our services are readily available to all patrons in the wedding industry. Honeymooners who require special and private ground transport for Airport transfers, tours and shopping trips and more we are available. 


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Tell fellow travelers about Rocky's Taxi and Tour Services!
*

We would love to know if you enjoyed your time at Rocky's Taxi and Tour Services, as well as any suggestions on how we could improve your experience.

Please take a moment to share your opinions on TripAdvisor. Your feedback is valuable to us, and can help a lot of like-minded travelers as they plan their next day out.

Thanks again for choosing Rocky's Taxi and Tour Services. We hope to welcome you back soon.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractio...l_Jamaica.html,

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Montego Bay cruise ship pier and the Falmouth cruise ship pier. We will take you on tours, shopping trips and more to Ocho Rios and Negril, around Montego Bay, Trelawny and its surrounding areas of choice, whatever your transportation needs be we are available.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Professional Airport Transportation Service. If you don't travel with us, you won't experience the Service.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## deanna

Rocky you are sooo reliable, see you in 3 weeks  :Smile:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Deanna See you soon only a few more days to go.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Taxi and Tour Service your number 1 tour operator, first class service, professional and efficient.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Guests can book Club Mobay through Rocky's Tours. The Features are as follows:
Meet off the plane at the main hallway from the gate
•         Escorted through immigration (Club Mobay has a designated line for immigration)
•         Assistance in collecting your baggage (if it is marked and easily identifiable they can have it ready for you once you clear immigration)
•         Escorted to the front of the customs line
•         Accompany you to the hotel arrivals lounge or transport

Visit our Website at http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...P_Services.htm for more information. If you have queries or need to book please contact us.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For more testimonies on Rocky's Tours visit our ning page at http://negriltaxi.ning.com/profile/RoxroyLawrence


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Private Taxi Service to and from Grand Palladium, Hedonism 2, Negril.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com , roxroy45@hotmail.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We welcome all clients to Rocky's Tours for all your transportation needs, while here in Jamaica.
Airport Transfer, Cruise ship passengers, Wedding groups, taxi service around negril.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com , roxroy45@hotmail.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Savanna La Mar / Mayfield Falls Tour

You can start your sightseeing tour with a drive through Savanna La Mar, the capital for the parish of Westmoreland and one of our historical town, come learn some of our history and our rich culture.Then visit the famous Mayfield Falls and mineral spring, enjoy the natural Jacuzzi, the under water tunnel, cliff jumping, the water falls, and also the jungle tour.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com , roxroy45@hotmail.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Negril Highlights

This tour begins with shopping at Times Square, experience the local craft market, take a drive through Good Hope and Orange Hill where you have a spectacular view overlooking the town of Negril. Visit the historical Light house and then to Rick’s Caf to watch the sunset and cliff jumping. Take part in the booze and food, listen to the reggae music. This tour starts at 2pm and ends after the sunsets at 7pm.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com , roxroy45@hotmail.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## SuperSara

Hi Rocky, see you tomorrow afternoon! We have a very special treat for you from Wisconsin.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks my friends it a pleasure to see you again, Welcome.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky Thursday 2014 Launch Lets make it fun !!

Wow what a great day and an awesome tour with Rocky of Rocky's Taxi and Tour Service.

http://http://rockystaxiandtourservi...y-thursday.htm

This idea came because of numerous requests from visitors to Jamaica,
people requesting to do a plan day tour with Rocky, where they are picked up from various hotels in Negril.

This tour, is called Rocky Thursday, will take you from your hotel in Negril, to the YS water falls, Black River safari, and to the Pelican Bar which are located on the South coast of Jamaica.

This Rocky Thursday day trip combines couples for a minimum of 4 persons up, making the cost more affordable and providing added value, a complimentary drink from a selection is included for each client, as well lunch is provided and included in the price.

Super great Service, great value and Warm Jamaican Hospitality, All Rocky's Trademarks! Book your seat first, then tell all your Friends!!!!!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Great Service from a professional Tour Company, Satisfaction is guaranteed, We allow you to have fun in the sun at your own lesiure and pleasure,
you are guaranteed value for your money when you travel with Rocky's Tours for you airport transfers, Tours and School Tours, wedding party and more.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Excellent transportation service at you finger tips, dont hesitate to contact us with your transportation needs.

----------


## Jamadian

> Excellent transportation service at you finger tips, dont hesitate to contact us with your transportation needs.


Rocky we used you from MoBay to Negril. To downtown another day and then another day out to Rick's Cafe. Found your prices to be very fair and the service was excellent. Wayne and Joseph are very good drivers, both are very client oriented.
See you next year.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thank you very much Jamadian, it was a pleasure having you travel with us, We are very happy that you find our services to be excellent. :Wink:  We are looking forward to having you travel with us next year. All the best. Hope the weather is not too cold where you are.

----------


## Russ In Mn

After cancellations and re bookings Rocky jumped through hoops to make sure that he was there to meet us at sangster and get us quickly and safely to Negril.  As it has been for the last 4 years,  Rocky was on time and there was a Red Stripe in my hand before we left the airport grounds.  Thank you for the great customer service, we'll see you on Saturday for the long sad ride back.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thank you Russ, see you on Saturday my friend.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky Thursday Special to Pelican, Black River and Y.S Falls one you cannot afford to miss,  Every Thursday we pick up from all hotels in Negril, we leave negril at 8:30am, $100us each, price includes entrance fee to all 3 attractions, lunch and Round trip transportation, don't hesitate to book now contact us to reserve your spot on the Rocky Thursday Day Tour. A fun filled day tour for the entire family.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Remember to book early for your Rocky Thursday day tour and all your transportation needs. Our friendly team will take care of you.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Rocky's Tours*

Surprising Country, Amazing Culture, Affordable Tours, Hassel Free Airport Transfers, Dynamic Team Book Now!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

On time service, Safe drivers, competency, we are your transportation service providing quality transportation for our clients.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

See the snow, feel the Cold, its Jamaica time, book your flight and Hotel, secure your ground transportation by calling or emailing us. No hassle, no fuss when you come just get on the bus, their will be a Cold Red Stripe Beer awaiting you for a comfortable and informative ride to your Resort Destination.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Why Book with us!!*

Flexible Hours
Do Tour at your own Pace
Personalized tours and shopping trips
Economical Prices
Private

contact us now

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Guests to Jamaica your transportation needs matter's to us, we are here to satisfy all your transportation needs.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Without deep reflection one knows from daily life that one exists for other people. We know that Rocky's Tours exist so that we can provide guaranteed Airport transportation, tours and excursion. We satisfy all your transportation needs.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Over the years we have been providing ground transportation at its best.
We provide transportation for wedding groups. Our services include transportation for the bride, groom, bridal party or wedding guests.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

During this time period the Montego Bay airport is quite hectic and getting through immigration might take longer.  We want to make you aware of a new VIP program the airport has  introduced called "Meet & Greet" Bundle Package which cover departures as well as arrivals. This package includes:
•         Meet off the plane at the main hallway from the gate
•         Escorted through immigration (Club Mobay has a designated line for immigration)
•         Assistance in collecting your baggage (if it is marked and easily identifiable they can have it ready for you once you clear immigration)
•         Escorted to the front of the customs line
•         Accompany you to the hotel arrivals lounge or transport
In addition, the package includes a fast track on departure through immigration and security in addition to access to the Club Mobay Lounge….the new Montego Bay airport airside lounge. Club Montego Bay includes complimentary alcohol and non alcoholic beverages, snacks, unlimited wifi, fully equipped business center, kids corner and shower facilities. 

The service is reasonably priced at $80 each for adults and $40 each for children 2-11 years, children under 2 years are free of charge (charges included both arrival and departure services), however we want to make you aware of this opportunity.  Some of our guests have reported wait times in immigration of over an hour and we want to make you aware of this opportunity. 

If you are interested in the "meet and greet bundle" please contact us at rockystours@yahoo.com .  If you have any question or queries please let us know.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

During this time period the Montego Bay airport is quite hectic and getting through immigration might take longer.  We want to make you aware of a new VIP program the airport has  introduced called "Meet & Greet" Bundle Package which cover departures as well as arrivals. This package includes:
         Meet off the plane at the main hallway from the gate
         Escorted through immigration (Club Mobay has a designated line for immigration)
         Assistance in collecting your baggage (if it is marked and easily identifiable they can have it ready for you once you clear immigration)
         Escorted to the front of the customs line
         Accompany you to the hotel arrivals lounge or transport
In addition, the package includes a fast track on departure through immigration and security in addition to access to the Club Mobay Lounge.the new Montego Bay airport airside lounge. Club Montego Bay includes complimentary alcohol and non alcoholic beverages, snacks, unlimited wifi, fully equipped business center, kids corner and shower facilities. 

The service is reasonably priced at $80 each for adults and $40 each for children 2-11 years, children under 2 years are free of charge (charges included both arrival and departure services), however we want to make you aware of this opportunity.  Some of our guests have reported wait times in immigration of over an hour and we want to make you aware of this opportunity. 

If you are interested in the "meet and greet bundle" please contact us at rockystours@yahoo.com .  If you have any question or queries please let us know.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

24hr Airport Reservations: If you are making reservations for Jamaican Airport Transfer within 24hrs of your arrival please call Rocky at 1 876-370-7915 anytime or the Office numbers: 1 876-648-1877 or 1 305-848-8389 Mondays to Sunday between the hours of 9:00am - 10:00pm.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Happy and satisfied with our service after their trip but sad to go back home. :Smile:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Fun filled transportation service, vibrant and happy people, on our vehicles you have a choice of music, just tell us upon booking what type of music you would like to hear on your way to your destination. If you want no music at all just let your driver know. Our music collection comprises of Bob Marley, Oldies, Souls/ R&B, and more. All airport are informative for first time visitors, you can pretty much customize your tours to suit your transportation needs. Don't Hesitate contact us now to book all phone lines are available.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Terri Hughes
Hi! Just wanted to share my review that I posted on trip advisor:
We were lucky enough to come across Rocky's page when we were planning a special trip in Jamaica. We were staying in Falmouth but wanted to do a daytrip to Floyd's Pelican Bar, but we didn't want to book the excursions, we just wanted a private day trip only to Floyds. We knew it was going to be a bit of a drive, and reached out to Rocky's to see if they could help us plan this. EXCEPTIONAL service! They arranged all the details for us, the drive to Treasure Beach, the boat to Floyd's and then lunch back on the beach! We confirmed our trip a few days prior and each e-mail with Rocky's was answered without delay. Our driver Wayne arrived at our hotel on time, and was fantastic! We felt very safe and comfortable with him, the roads over the mountain were a very tight squeeze at times, but in true Jamaica style, for Wayne - no problem 'mon... Wayne was accommodating with any stops we needed and just made sure we were happy! This was our 5th trip to Jamaica and I am sure Rocky's or Wayne haven't seen the last of us as we plan on using them to book airport travel and club mobay in the future. Thanks Wayne and Rocky's for making our day wonderful! It was our 5 yr anniversary and you made it a great, stress-free day for us all around! Many, many thanks! Do not hesitate to use Rocky's services, you will not have any regrets! See you soon! please visit https://www.facebook.com/RockysTours?ref=hl

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

305-848-8389, 1876-648-1877 book now!!! for a fun filled transportation service wit Rocky's Tours.

----------


## KitchenBeeotch

Rocky's rocks!!!  Rocky, Roxanne, Wayne, Dwayne you are all awesome!  Thanks for helping make our trip a trip of a lifetime!!! :Wink:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi KitchenBeeotch it was a pleasure, we are happy to have had you guys, respect , we look forward to seeing you again soon. keep in touch, stay warm. One Love :Wink:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Transfers from MBJ airport to Negril  are “no problem”. Our highly experienced staff will ensure a safe ride! along with a cold Red Stripe.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Our Services*
Rocky’s Tours have been serving Western Jamaica for over 25 years. We provide Airport Transfer, Tours and Private Taxi Service for business or leisure, and can provide immediate transportation quotes 24 hours a day.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Private Taxi Service to and from Negril - Rocky's Tours

When you're in Negril we will be happy to take you on your shopping trips, to the local craft market, Rick's Cafe, Negril Light house, Blue Hole, YS Falls, Appleton, Pelican, Dunn's River, Dolphin Cove Lucea.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Rocky Thursday Tour is every Thursday in each month. Pick up time from hotels is at 8:30am and return time back to hotels is approximately 6:00pm. The minimum amount of persons required for this trip is 4 persons. We can accommodate large and small groups. If I don’t have the required amount of persons other arrangements will be made.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*The Blue Lagoon in Port Antonio*
It is the most famous place in Portland. They say that the lagoon is bottomless and that a sort of dragon is hidden there.
In the reality Blue Lagoon is an enchanting spot with blue deep water, a spring of fresh water.
Book your tour now!!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Airport transfers to Negril, Best prices ever. Contact us now.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Make your Jamaican vacation experience a memorable one, Rocky's Tours is at your service for all your transportation needs.
Call now all phone lines are open until 10:00pm.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

When you're in Negril we will be happy to take you on your shopping trips, to the local craft market, Rick's Cafe, Negril Light house, Blue Hole, YS Falls, Appleton, Pelican, Dunn's River, Dolphin Cove Lucea.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours have now integrated credit card payment online, this will facilitate a more easy and hassle free booking for our clients, when you get here all you have to do is sit back relax, enjoy the ride to your hotel along with your Ice Cold complimentary drink. No problem Mon!!!! We are here to make your trip a memorable and happy one.

Don't Hesitate contact us........

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Sunset at Pelican Bar

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Group Tour fun filled day with Rocky's Tours. Fun authentic and natural. Your Jamaican family away from home.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Booking with Rocky's Tours has now become more easy, clients can now book online, For all your transportation needs, contact us. We are here to serve.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Planning a vacation?, getting married? or just taking a cruise, come to paradise, you cant be wrong. Rocky's Tours safe and reliable service, friendly and economical.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Rastafarian Village*

Rastafarian Indigenous Village introduces visitors to authentic Rastafarian philosophy and culture. It shares the history, traditional practices and lifestyle of the movement that started in Jamaica and that has become an international symbol of the island.

The tour begins with a nature walk through tropical woodlands and across a low river. Guest are greeted with a welcome drink when they arrive at the four acre village and invited to sample in season Jamaican fruits and vegan food prepared in the community.

The Rastafarian Indigenous Village features an Ital (Vegan) Kitchen, Herb Garden and Crystal and Bamboo Labyrinth. Along with an explanation of Rastafarian-ism, visitors can also learn about Rastafarian Craft and Drumming. Please feel free to contact us to book your tour, don't hesitate.

----------


## Face Down

Big thanks to Rocky and his crew for the excellent service he gave myself and members of my group during our March trip.  Not sure how many pickups he did over the week, but it was a lot and everyone I talked to that rode on one of his vehicles had nothing but good things to say.  Was great to see you as always my brother and we will be in touch for the next go around!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thank you my brother it was a pleasure, we at Rocky's Tours look forward to providing our excellent service for you and your group for the next go around.
See you soon. Respect Mon!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Negril Highlights

This tour begins with shopping at Times Square, experience the local craft market, take a drive through Good Hope and Orange Hill where you have a spectacular view overlooking the town of Negril. Visit the historical Light house and then to Rick’s Caf to watch the sunset and cliff jumping. Take part in the booze and food, listen to the reggae music. This tour starts at 2pm and ends after the sunsets at 7pm. Contact us now to book this tour, to enjoy you fun filled day with friendly and safe drivers.

----------


## deanna

Hi Rocky! We will see you sooon!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Looking forward to seeing you again my friend, hope all is well

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Ocho Rios Highlights

Have a breathtaking day at the beautiful Dunn’s River Falls, Visit the Dolphin cove Jamaica’s #1 attraction. Swim with the sting rays, snorkeling and more; visit the Ocho Rios craft market and duty free shops in the Ocho Rios town for shopping. North Coast Attractions and Tours

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Montego Bay Highlights

This tour takes you to the historic Rose Hall Great House, Her how the white witch of Rose Hall Annie Palmer lived. Shopping at the local craft Market and the duty free shops on the Hip Strip, then stop at the Coral Cliff Gaming Lounge and Margaritavile for some more fun and excitement.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Montego Bay Highlights Tour

Take a trip to Annie Palmer's great house (the witch of Rose Hall) take a tour of her house and learn about her history. Stop in Montego Bay, enjoy a few games at Coral Cliff gaming lounge, have lunch at world famous Margaritaville.

Tour is scheduled for any day of the week that you choose from Negril, Grand Pallaidium and Montego Bay.

All Tours are private, with driver and car. You can customize your tour to suit your needs, We are friendly, reliable and flexible.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Dunn's River Falls / Ocho Rios Tour

Enjoy a day trip to the spectacular Dunn's River Falls, and also shopping in Ocho Rios.

Tour leaves from Negril at 8:00am your return time depends on you, we do not rush you, you do the tour at your own pace.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Have a breathtaking day at the beautiful Dunn’s River Falls, Visit the Dolphin cove Jamaica’s #1 attraction. Swim with the sting rays, snorkeling and more; visit the Ocho Rios craft market and duty free shops in the Ocho Rios town for shopping. North Coast Attractions and Tours

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

24hr Airport Reservations: If you are making reservations for Jamaican Airport Transfer within 24hrs of your arrival please call Rocky at 1 876-370-7915 anytime or the Office numbers: 1 876-648-1877 or 1 305-848-8389 Mondays to Fridays between the hours of 9:00am - 5:00pm. www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Blue Hole Ocho Rios has become many guests favorite place,  the water is blue and clean this makes it inviting.  You can jump in from a point that’s about 6 feet above the water, for the adventurous persons, there’s a rope you can hold on to, and swing in.  Getting there isn’t easy. It’s a few miles up in the hills of Ocho Rios. And the road gets really rough, but Once you get there, it’s truly a sight to behold. You can tell you’re getting close with all the lush greenery and exotic flowers around you. If you like taking pictures, make sure you have a fully charged battery and space on your memory card. Once you see the water, you will have nothing on your mind but to jump in and have a swim.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Bobsledding in Jamaica - Rainforest Adventures Mystic Mountain, Ocho Rios, Jamaica

Hold onto your hat: this is one wild ride! Inspired by the famous Jamaica bobsled Olympic team, the bobsled ride in Rainforest Adventures Jamaica near the Dunn's River Falls is the park’s signature attraction, ranked by TripAdvisor.com as one of the top attractions in Ocho Rios Jamaica. You’ll be safely strapped into a custom-designed, high-tech sled and whooshed down a 1000-meter long track installed into the side of the mountain, completely driven by gravity

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Rainforest SkyExplorer takes you soaring 700 feet above the Jamaican rainforest, giving you a chance to explore the treetops above the Mystic Mountain in Ocho Rios. You can also enjoy a magnificent view of the nearby Dunn's River Falls from up above.

The SkyExplorer descent carries you through the heart of the canopy, giving you firsthand glimpses of the wonders of the tropical seaside rainforest at the peak of Mystic Mountain. At the peak, spend a few minutes exploring the interesting educational displays about the history and culture of Jamaica and her people.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

n 1872 the capital was moved to Kingston, as the port city had far outstripped the inland Spanish Town in size and sophistication.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

If you have a specific Tour that you will like to do and it is not listed on our website please don't hesitate to contact us and tell us about your desired tour.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's taxi and Tour Service is a Winner, we are proud to announce that we have won the 2014 tripadvisor certificate of excellence once more a certificate we are elated to have, we want to extend a warm thank you to all or guests old and new who have contributed to us winning this prestigious award once again. Thank you very much guys we love and appreciate you all. One love.

----------


## nutz4travel

Congrats Rocky!  Well done  :Smile:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thank you very much 2nutz4travel I could not have done it without you guys.  :Wink:  Yeah Mon!!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Chukka Caribbean Adventure's ATV Safari - Ocho Rios
Explore the scenic mountain terrain. Traverse through local communities and forests.
Release your wild side as you explore the real Jamaica!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Airport Transfers One way, round trip transportation, give us a call today, tours and sightseeing don't hesitate we are here to serve.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

YS Falls Photo - Jamaican Tours and Excursions - Rocky's Taxi and Tours Jamaica - Rocky's Tours Jamaica - Rocky's Taxi and Tour Services - Rocky's Tours

It is a nature-based attraction offering the opportunity to experience the beauty of the waterfalls surrounded by flora and fauna, many indigenous to the area. There are seven waterfalls, several which cascade into natural pools. Some areas are fairly rocky and do not allow swimming. Lifeguards on site, indicate which areas are for swimming, however, being able to swim is a requirement. There is a natural pool, fed by underground and above ground springs, which is more suitable for children and others unable to swim.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A little update on the world cup match today between Camaroon and Croatia:

Instant Analysis

This one was never close. Attack-minded Croatia dominated its second match of the tournament against Cameroon, looking like the superior side in every facet. Croatia bounced back from its 3-1 loss to Brazil in the World Cup opener quickly with an 11th-minute goal from 34-year-old forward Ivica Olic, who found the back of the net after characteristically hard work from star striker Mario Mandzukic (who missed the first match due to a prior red card) and a terrific assist from Ivan Perisic. Already missing longtime leader Samuel Eto'o because of a knee injury, Cameroon lost high-profile midfielder Alex Song in the 40th minute to a red card after an elbow to the back of Mandzukic to make any comeback extremely unlikely. Croatia turned the second half into an ugly scene, scoring three goals (one from Perisic followed by two from Mandzukic). Cameroon manufactured a few chances but failed to finish. The scoreline arguably undersells the extent to which Croatia controlled the match. Les Lions Indompatbles proved to be quite domitable. Continue watching this world cup is very exciting.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Reggae Sumfest 2014 all Guest who need transportation to Reggae Sumfest July 13-19, Rocky's tours will be providing transportation from negril to Montego Bay at a very economical cost. Internationl Night - 2 July 19 Featuring Sean Paul and many More. We are available for all nights.
Feel free to contact us don't Hesitate:  Please email us at roxroy45@hotmail.com for more information

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Reggae Sumfest tickets will be available for sale at select Bill Express outlets nationwide from (July 1). Just follow these 4 easy steps to complete your purchase.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Jamaica gets its name from the word "Xaymaca" that means "land of wood and water" in the language of the original inhabitants.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The embarkation area, “Rafter’s Village”, encompasses six acres of beautifully manicured lawns situated on a natural horseshoe island. It offers a fully appointed recreational facility which includes picnic grounds, a full service bar, two souvenir shops, swimming pool and modern restrooms. Before embarking on the tour, guests can also take a stroll through “Miss Martha’s Herb Garden”, a presentation of Jamaica’s herbs famous for their medicinal and healing properties.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Safety and Satisfaction of our clients is our #1 priority. All vehicles are fully insured, our drivers are licensed and certified, Safe, Friendly, very reliable, informative and courteous. “Excellence is our motto”.

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for the ride and great service!  We'll see you again next trip.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks Chuck it was a pleasure I am always looking forward to your visit, the pic is nice.

----------


## Tanfastic

Rocky we will be there in 69 days! i will email you with our flights as well as our friends who come in a few days later, they prefer to get the VIP treatment from you as opposed to taking TimAir. Can't wait to catch up with you and talk about life on the rock!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Its a pleasure to hear from you, that's great can't wait to catchup with my friends. Yes please email me your flight information and your choice of drinks to make thing easy for you, you can book online at http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...oking-Form.htm once receive you will get your prompt response. See you soon Tanfastic say hi to your friends. have a great day we at Rocky's Tours look forward to providing our services for you again, and your friends too.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We provide transportation for wedding groups. Our services include transportation for the bride, groom, bridal party or wedding guests. This service is offered in the areas of Airport transfers, ground transport on the day of the wedding, also any taxi service needed for errands for that special day.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Mayfield Falls/Negril Seven Miles Beach

This tour is a very wet and active tour. You will be guided by guides through the forest Then to the river where you will enjoy a tour up the beautiful falls, experience a group of mini waterfalls called the “Washing Machine. Then visit the beautiful Negril 7miles beach.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Appleton Estate has been blending rums since 1749 and the Rum Distillery is sited beside the Black River in one of the most beautiful valleys in Jamaica, south of Montego Bay. You can savour these award-winning rums after you tour the distillery and learn the details of the distilling process from sugarcane, molasses, sugar, to wine and rum.

----------


## gordo923

I'm using you guys this Monday coming up with my family , maybe we can stop and get some local jerk chicken on the to Beeches resort

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Gordo923, yeah mon, no problem, looking forward to seeing you my friend.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

It is a nature-based attraction offering the opportunity to experience the beauty of the waterfalls surrounded by flora and fauna, many indigenous to the area. There are seven waterfalls, several which cascade into natural pools. Some areas are fairly rocky and do not allow swimming. Lifeguards on site, indicate which areas are for swimming, however, being able to swim is a requirement. There is a natural pool, fed by underground and above ground springs, which is more suitable for children and others unable to swim.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours would like to wish everyone a happy Independence Day, Enjoy the festivities as we celebrate 52 years of independence.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A complimentary drink is offered on all tours to each client, you have a choice of Redstripe Beer, Water or Pop to choose from. Please request your choice upon confirmation

of booking your tour.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Airport Transfer
We are Jamaica's #1 ground transportation provider, providing private Montego Bay Airport Transfers to popular destinations in Jamaica. Avoid the wait and book a private transfer to your hotel destination, in a full air conditioned vehicle, your driver will be waiting for you when you arrive.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We do tours to all the attractions in Jamaica. We are delighted to offer you a variety of sightseeing and tours throughout Jamaica.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Black River Safari, Floyd’s Pelican Bar and the Y.S. Falls. These attractions are fun filled, there is something for everyone, it’s a treasure chest of unlimited experiences, great for the entire family or you and yours truly.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Appleton Estate has been blending rums since 1749 and the Rum Distillery is sited beside the Black River in one of the most beautiful valleys in Jamaica,

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Pelican Bar is the ultimate spot to hang with a Red Stripe, go snorkeling or simply take in the stunning three hundred and sixty degree panorama.

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

CU in October, Mi Fren!

----------


## EmpressJG

how much is an airport tansfer from mobay to Negril for 2 people? roundtrip staying 9/23-9/30

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi EmpressJG Please email me at roxroy45@hotmail.com for a price quote. We will be happy to provide transportation for you.
looking forward to hear from you.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

See you soon my Fren. Looking forward. Nice pic Weathermon!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For airport transfer prices please visit our website at http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...sportation.htm 
For tours and excursion rates http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...excursions.htm

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For airport transfer prices please visit our website at http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...sportation.htm 
For tours and excursion rates http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...excursions.htm

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

When you're in Negril you will need an experienced, reliable driver like my customers will attest I am. I will safely transport you and your party to and from the many wonderful enterprises, activities and attractions found in this great Jamaican tourist town.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

http://tripwow.tripadvisor.com/tripw...9-3bf6-f61a?ln

----------


## Junior Bailey

Hi 
i did fill in your form on your website last week but i am still waiting for a reply
I wanted a quote for a pick up from mobay airport for 5 people with luggage 
Dates are 19/12/14 
quote please?

----------


## nutz4travel

> Hi 
> i did fill in your form on your website last week but i am still waiting for a reply
> I wanted a quote for a pick up from mobay airport for 5 people with luggage 
> Dates are 19/12/14 
> quote please?


Junior Bailey - send them an email - I always contact them that way and always have a response in a few hours

----------


## Tanfastic

Rocky we will see you in 2 days, confirmed with your wife yesterday! Can't wait to see you my Friend!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

It was a pleasure seeing you again my friends.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Tours and sightseeing attractions are designed to highlight some of the most popular spots in Jamaica.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Come and have lots of fun in the sun, book your tours and airport transfers early.

----------


## Tanfastic

Rocky thanks for another great experience! Appreciate you, your beautiful wife and even Wayne (HaHa) with taking care of us on our many transportation needs. Your professionalism and ensuring our safety is always so appreciated. We are planning our next trip, can't wait to see you again my friend.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Junior please email us at roxroy45@hotmail.com. I am not sure if you clicked the submit button after filling out the form, once that is done I receive it immediately and my wife Roxann responds within 5 minutes. Looking forward to hear from you my brother, have a wonderful day.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

You are welcome Tanfastic it is our pleasure looking forward to your next trip my friend.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Airport transfers very economical and affordable. Contact us now.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Over the years we have been providing ground transportation at its best.We provide transportation for wedding groups.

----------


## Blandy1

See you on the 31st of Oct Rocky. Our flight arrives @ 1:00 pm. There will be Bea, Andy & myself.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Blandy looking forward my friends, please email me the name of your flight and the flight number. my email is roxroy45@hotmail.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Reggae Marathon December 6, 2014 Starting 5:15am http://www.reggaemarathon.com/

Rocky's Tours is happy to be your transportation from MBJ airport to negril very economical prices. Contact us at roxroy45@hotmail.com,
1876-370-7915, 1876-648-1877 for all your transportation needs.
Book Early. http://www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com/

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Your airport transfer service provider for your vacation to Jamaica, whether you will be coming to Jamaica for the 2014 reggae marathon on December 6th or for pleasure and 
business please feel free to contact us. Your reliable, safe and courteous transportation Company.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

https://rockystoursjamaica.blogspot.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's tours will be live on Fluent Motions Blog Talk Radio November 12,2014 at 9:00pm Jamaican Time, Listen in.

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fluentm...-roxann-harvey

----------


## Scott and Janet

ROCKY.... see you soon! 

Scott and Janet

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

See you soon my friends

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Airport transportation, safer, reliable and economical If you will be arriving on Christmas day please feel free to book your airport transfer with us.
We will be available, book early. Your #1 tour service.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Private tours are available any day of the week, contact us with your request and we will be happy to provide our service.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Reggae Marathon is over now we look forward to Christmas, and New Years 2015, 
Jamaica Jazz and Blues festival http://jamaicajazzandblues.com/ is January 29-31,

Rocky's Tours will be providing transportation for guests who would be going contact us:

----------


## deanna

See you soon my friend!  :Smile:

----------


## Jamadian

See you on the 30th of Jan, say hi to Wayne for us.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

See you soon my Friends I will let Wayne know you said hi, Merry Christmas when it comes.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Happy New Year to all my Negril.com family, we had a wonderful 2014 and look forward to a better 2015.
Wishing you a Prosperous and safe year.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Transportation service at its best, 2015 a year we pledge to step up the service we offer our clients.
Safe, friendly and reliable service.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours moving forward providing excellent transportation service around Negril and it surroundings.
Airprot transfer, tours, Shopping Trips, Dinner trips and all your transportation needs.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Economical rates for airport transfers, hotel to hotel transfers, tours and excursions, we are here to provide excellent transportation service for all clients transportation needs, contact us now you can visit our website at www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com, you can speak with us online via the chat window, feel free to ask questions, we are your #1 transportation provide. At Rocky's Tours our clients are family, the atmosphere is warm and friendly.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Comfort, Service with a smile, safe and Reliable Rocky's Tours. your #1 transportation company. 
One love to all.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A New Month has started in the year 2015. As promised we will continue to provide excellent transportation service for all clients.
Met with a smile, taken care of excellently is what we do.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A great day out, with happy clients

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Safe, comfortable, reliable and economical service.

----------


## deanna

Hi Rocky! We'll be seeing you in July!

----------


## Iowa

Just used Rocky's last week. March 21/28 2015. 100% happy. Easy to make reservation, easy to contact to confirm, great service! Thanks!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thank you Iowa it was a pleasure to make your trip a happy one, see you soon

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Your #1 Transportation service while in Jamaica.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Visit the Calico jack's Pirate Shack an adorable day out that you are sure to enjoy, relax on the half moon beach , then go out to the Pirate shack for lunch, its an awesome day out in a beautiful Island. Contact us now for more information.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Transportation for everyone at a very economical cost, contact us for more information on tours and airport transfers..

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Transportation service at its best

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Transportation at its best 
Rockys Tours Jamaica updated Website fully secured, safe and easy to navigate :https://www.rockystoursjamaica.com/
Please check it out

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Important Reminders To Remember:
24hr Airport Reservations
If you are making reservations for Jamaican Airport Transfer within 24hrs of your arrival please call Rocky at 1 876-370-7915 any time or the Office numbers: 1 876-648-1877 or 1 305-848-8389 Mondays to Fridays between the hours of 9:00am – 5:00pm.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

To all my valid costumers!!!. I am doing some upgrades on my website, because of this, some of the old links will not work until we finish the upgrades, and establish
the new links. In the mean time, please use this link and give me your feedback. Sorry for the inconvenience caused. Thanks for for your understanding.                   www.rockystoursjamaica.com

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

*Explosive September and October* 

15% off all airport transfers. When you book make sure to state that you saw it on negril.com. 
Come enjoy paradise with us. A lot of Fun in the sun, experience the beauty of the sand and the sea. This is really great to enjoy.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

THE ROCKY THURSDAY SPECIAL IS STILL ON

Come and enjoy a full day tour to 3 major attraction with us for a very low cost, this is value for your money.
Please click on the link below for more info on The Rocky Thursday Special. http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/Rocky-thursday.htm

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Rocky Thursday Special is still on!!      Come and enjoy a day tour wilt us, we will take you to 3 major attractions in one day for a very low price.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

A tour customized by you is a pleasure for us to do, so if you have tours you would like to do please contact us we will be happy to take you. 
We offer a complimentary drink to each client on the tour. Lets make it a September to remember.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Planning your perfect vacation? Getting Married? On a cruise, or just for business, or pleasure. Come to Jamaica the land called Paradise, where it is all waiting for you.

Rocky's Tours is the perfect source of transportation to satisfy your needs. We are safe, friendly, reliable courteous, and knowledgeable, we have over 30 years
of experience in the Tourist industry. Customer service is our specialty. we are also top rated by visitors on many forums, the Negril message board of course, and
 also on Tripadviser. Please see our contact info below.        

Contact us by calling us @ 1-876-370-7915, or e-mail rockystours@yahoo.com, roxroy45@hotmail.com
http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/ TESTIMONIALShttp://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserR...oxroy.lawrence

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Remember!!!!!  14% discount on your airport transfers between September and October, when you book remmeber to note that you saw iton Negril.com
Safe, Reliable and Friendly Service.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Our website is coming soon to contact us please call or email us at roxroy45@hotmail.com
or rockystours@yahoo.com.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Our Website is now up https://www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com/
Visit us today. For all your airport transfer, tours and excursions, shopping trips and more.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

More Airport Transfers and Tours from Rocky's Taxi and Tours. give us a call

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Putting Transportation service a notch above the rest Rocky's Tours your #1 transportation provider for airport transfers, Tours, shopping trip, sightseeing excursions and more.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Enjoy the sunset or Picnic Catermaran cruise a splendid day out at sea, enjoy the booze and music, fun in the sun, ice cold redstripe beers and more.
Give us a call today and let us create a fun filled day for you .

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Blue Lagoon Port Antonio, contact us for a great day out to the famous Port Antonio there is a lot to see.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

[QUOTE=ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS;14277]Attachment 4702[/Q

Hi there in web land!!! how are you? how is the New Year treating you? we at Rocky's Tours are wishing you all a
happy and prosperous 2016. MAKE LOTS OF MONEY, HAVE LOTS OF FUN. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Tours was inducted into Tripadvisor Hall of fame in 2015 for receiving Tripadvisor certificate of Excellence 5 years in a row.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Fun in the sun that's how its done, tours and excursions, Airport transfer, we are the one.
Call us today

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

There is a lot of things to enjoy in Jamaica, book your Tours and Excursions with us we have a cold redstripe Beer waiting for you.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Black River Safari fun for the entire family

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

DID YOU KNOW?

Two sisters cave is a twin cave system, believed to be some 200,000 years old. The cave was formerly a single cave but following the great earthquake of 1692 (which destroyed Port Royal) the roof of the cave collapsed, leaving two smaller open-air caves separated by a huge pile of rubble. The caves are both underwater, their bases are lined with large pools of crystal clear blue water. The rocky ledges overhanging the pools are home to swallows and fish eating bats which can be seem darting about above the water. It is believed that the caves connected to other caves in the area through underground limestone tunnels.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Woodstock the place to hang out and enjoy the day . Call us today for a fun filled evening in Negril

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Did You Know ???
That the original inhabitants of Jamaica are believed to be the Arawaks, also called Tainos. They came from South America 2,500 years ago and named the island Xaymaca, which meant ““land of wood and water”. The Arawaks were a mild and simple people by nature. Physically, they were light brown in colour, short and well-shaped with coarse, black hair. Their faces were broad and their noses flat.

----------


## Russ In Mn

Rocky is the best!!!  On Time, Courteous, SAFE.  In all our trips (15) we have used several drivers but the last 10 have been with Rocky because of the consistently GREAT service.  No One is better.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thank you Russ we at Rocky's Tours are happy to be your #1 transportation company while on Vacation in Jamaica. Looking forward to seeing you on your next visit.
All the best. One love.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Once agin we have received tripadvisor certificate of Excellence for 2016, this is os magnificent we could not have done it without you.

----------


## jamaicamecrazy

Just booked our first transfer!!!  everything was so easy and they are very accommodating.  Can't wait!!!  Thanks for all of your help 38 days soon come

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Thanks for Booking with Rocky's Tours, Jamaicamecrazy we look forward to providing a wonderful service for you see you soon.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Rocky Thursday Group Special is till the tour to do, visit the Black River Safari, Y. S Falls and enjoy the Pelican bar, 
Cost includes entrance fee to all 3 attractions, lunch and round trip transportation. Fun for the entire family.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Taxi and Tour service your #1 transportation Company, serving you with a smile.
Safe, reliable and friendly. Fully Insured, Licensed by the Jamaica Tourist Board, Tourism Product Development company
and the Government of Jamaica. Service is top class, Excellence is our motto we have a track record of Service that
is top notch we are a cut above the rest.We see all our clients as family and friends of Rocky's Tours.

Feel free to contact us today.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Tours and Airport transfers are our specialty so book your transfers now, we are here to provide excellent service.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

https://www.rockystaxiandtourservice...xcursions.html

Check out our new booking engine for your tours, easy to navigate and instant confirmation letter and invoice sent.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Everyone, Hope everyone is doing well, lets take a look back into history
and visit the greenwood great house, Rosehall great house and then a wonderful lunch 
at scotchies for Jamaica's authentic Jerk Chicken or a place of your choice, contact us today.

----------


## Scott and Janet

See you soon... 
Scott and Janet

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

It was a Pleasure to have you Scott and Janet, I look forward to your next trip.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

What a beauty, Golden eye Oracabessa Jamaica. James Bond former home, view of the pool over looking the beach. We will take you there, contact us now.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Summer is fast approaching, come Jamaica and enjoy the sun.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We’re pleased to announce that Rocky's Taxi and Tour Services has been recognized with a 2017 Certificate of Excellence, based on the consistently great reviews we’ve earned on TripAdvisor. We could not have done it without our most distinguished clients. A big thank you to you all. Thanks for making Rocky's Taxi and Tour Service your choice of transportation while in Jamaica.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Comfortable Transportation in clean nice, fully air conditioned vehicles.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Reggae Sumfest 2017 Book your transportation now, create your groups, contact us for that special price for your groups. Lets make it fun and exciting.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rafting at Martha Brae and River tubing at Calypso rafting, contact us today.

----------


## deanna

Hi Rocky! It's Deanna from NY! John and I are bringing the kids and grandkids to Jamaica this Easter break 2018 ... I will be booking your services  :Smile:

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Happy and Satisfied customers of Rocky's Tours.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS



----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Greetings to all from Rocky's Taxi and Tour Service. Hope you are all staying safe. Looking forward to seeing all our adopted family and friends soon.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We would like to take this opportunity to thank our valued clients for their support over the years. We could nit have done it without you. Thank you all very much. 


Travellers Choice Award.pdf

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

We would like to take this opportunity to thank our valued clients for their support over the years. We could nit have done it without you. Thank you all very much.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Wishing all our clients a Safe and Prosperous week. We look forward to seeing you all.

----------


## deanna

Hi Rocky and Roxanne,
Looking forward to seeing you too!
Be Well!
Deanna and John

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Deanna and John

Thank you , we cant wait to see you both.

----------


## Scott and Janet

See you soon.
Scott and Janet

----------

